# Mayweather/Maidana, Khan/Collazo, Broner/Molina RBR Thread.



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Mayweather Points
Collazo KO 
Broner KO


----------



## ElTrigueno (Jun 6, 2013)

What about Love/Periban?


----------



## Tarman (Jun 16, 2012)

Abraham card on in Germany now.

Gutnecht in a surprisingly entertaining fight vs 3-2 argie atm.

Anyone watching?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Floyd points, collazo tko, Broner tko


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Broner KO
Collazo KO
MAidana KO


----------



## Tarman (Jun 16, 2012)

Gutnecht-Sosa SD
77-75
75-77
76-77

Only switched on in the 3rd so cant comment on the dec. Gutnecht didn't look good, Sosa literally had him on the run at one point.


----------



## Ashstrodamus (Aug 28, 2013)

Broner UD
Khan UD
Maidana KO


----------



## Tarman (Jun 16, 2012)

Interviewer asks Gutnecht about retirement, he says he will talk to his fam and the Sauerlands re his future, doesn't sound good.

Oh and

Floyd UD
Collazo points or KO
Broner KO
Periban KO


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Mayweather 10-2
Khan 7-5
Broner 8-4


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I going
Floyd UD
Khan SD
Broner TKO


But I can't resist Collazo KO at 4/1 so I had a little real bet alongside my treble bet.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Dear God, I'm going to miss all the fights tonight for I have work to do.
Please God, don't let me find out the outcome before I actually get to watch the replays.
Oh God, especially, not the Mayweather fight.
God help me. This is the first time Ive missed the Mayweather Card in four years. Help me God, You're the best of helpers.

Amen.


----------



## Tarman (Jun 16, 2012)

Noel Gevor UD10 vs a georgian in a bit of a jab fest until it warmed up in the last few rds. Scores:

99-91
100-99
100-90

Abe next


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Mayweather is going to have his best most masterful fight ever tonight. We will see the best of him and this fight will show his sheer boxing mastery.

Maidana's mantra in camp was '_Hes going to have to kill me. Mayweather is going to have to kill me._'

I've been saying all along that the person to beat Mayweather is going to be the one willing to die to do it. But....he had to be training life or death during the camp. That attitude in the ring alone won't win.

Muhammad Ali used to push himself to the brink of death before his fights, he knew if he almost died in training he was going to have a chance to win.

If Maidana didn't push himself to the brink of death then his willingness to die in the ring is just going to get him slaughtered.


> The greatest boxer wont win tonight out of Maidana and Mayweather, the greatest warrior will though.


This should be Mayweathers finest performance of boxing prowess or Maidana's most hungriest to date.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

floyd tko 9
khan ud
broner tko 7
love decision


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Periban UD-Love
Mayweather UD-Maidana
Khan UD-Collazo
Broner-KO tiny Molina


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I think Maidana is going to make it real rough for Floyd tonight and come in the best condition he's ever been. But I ultimately think he'll get the worse ass whooping of his career


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm ready :horse


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I think Maidana is going to make it real rough for Floyd tonight and come in the best condition he's ever been. But I ultimately think he'll get the worse ass whooping of his career


Maidana is a tough SOB :deal

This should be something to see :yep


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Mayweather late stoppage
Collazo late stoppage
Broner mid-late stoppage


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Maidana is a tough SOB :deal
> 
> This should be something to see :yep


yeah man he is. I doubt he gets stopped though because of it


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Maidana is a tough SOB :deal
> 
> This should be something to see :yep


Yeah, the guy has a mean streak in him that Floyd hasn't delt with in a long time. That alone will make it interesting. Maidana has said he is willing to go out on his shield. Lets see if he means it. I'm thinking he will so one way or another it should be entertaining. I'm thinking it means Floyd knocks him out.

Collozo by KO
Broner by UD


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

WAR-cos !


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Money UD
KHAN MD
Broner TKO8
Love SD


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


>


hahaha Mayweather is ducking Maidana


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


>


Pretty funny tbh


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

I didn't make it just thought it was too good not to share. The beard on Sr looks real.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

browsing said:


> Dear God, I'm going to miss all the fights tonight for I have work to do.
> Please God, don't let me find out the outcome before I actually get to watch the replays.
> Oh God, especially, not the Mayweather fight.
> God help me. This is the first time Ive missed the Mayweather Card in four years. Help me God, You're the best of helpers.
> ...


If you want to be 100% certain to avoid spoilers, then check the link below. I can't guarantee when they'll upload it, but i believe they are usually pretty fast.

https://sites.google.com/site/simbrosupload/


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Is there going to be an All Access episode 4 prior to the fight or is episode 4 the epilogue?


----------



## Emeritus (Jun 9, 2013)

Floyd TKO
Collazo SD
Broner KO
Periban SD


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Periban KO7
Broner KO6
Collazo PTS
Mayweather PTS


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Mayweather 9-3

Khan 9-3

Broner 8-2

J'Leon Love 6-4


----------



## Tarman (Jun 16, 2012)

Abe on his way to the ring now, accompanied by atrocious kraut rock


----------



## PRINCE (Jul 13, 2013)

i want the underdogs to win.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

What time are the actually important fights gonna start.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Money UD
> KHAN MD
> Broner TKO8
> Love SD


Love robbed me of a big win when he got that robbery decision last year so I hope the cunt gets battered!
That would have been a nice five-fold winner as well.
Even went to battle with Bet365 after the drug test, but they told me that basically,say tonight Broner wins and gives a sample full of coke,HGH,test prop and marihuana,it's only the result on the night that counts.
And the odds on Molina are very generous,but it's a bullshit rule even though I appreciate the logistical difficulties


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

I think broners fight starts around half three uk time.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

2.5 hours till the main card it looks like. Sweet. I'll try to watch it while I'm catching basketball.


----------



## Tarman (Jun 16, 2012)

Abraham/Sjekloca result for those interested:



Spoiler



AA UD

116-113
116-112
119-110

Typical Abe fight, started slow and finished strong. He told his corner after the 11th his right hand was broke but managed go out and win the 12th with his jab. His body language these days is worse than ever though, just looks like he doesn't want to be there.

Had it a draw myself.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Man I'd love to be King Arthur.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


>


:lol: :lol: :lol:

You're a hater, but you know what this is so damn funny I salute you for it.
That's not right though, Floyd Snr never ducked no damn body. Snr was a pure G.


----------



## Robinson (May 3, 2014)

THERE CAN ONLY BE ONE TRUE DUCK DYNASTY :fire


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> If you want to be 100% certain to avoid spoilers, then check the link below. I can't guarantee when they'll upload it, but i believe they are usually pretty fast.
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/simbrosupload/


Them Bones, thank you are so the man!
:happy

Thank You God, for answering my prayers. :lol:


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Robinson said:


> THERE CAN ONLY BE ONE TRUE DUCK DYNASTY :fire


:lol: :lol: :lol:

Thats just too damn much funny. Dat Pac-Man portion tho....
:lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Robinson said:


> THERE CAN ONLY BE ONE TRUE DUCK DYNASTY :fire


:rofl


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

browsing said:


> Them Bones, thank you are so the man!
> :happy
> 
> Thank You God, for answering my prayers. :lol:


:cheers
Keep in mind that it's not a stream, you'll have to download the entire fight before watching. But you should be 100% safe in terms of spoilers.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

nezy37 said:


> Yeah, the guy has a mean streak in him that Floyd hasn't delt with in a long time. That alone will make it interesting. Maidana has said he is willing to go out on his shield. Lets see if he means it. I'm thinking he will so one way or another it should be entertaining. I'm thinking it means Floyd knocks him out.
> 
> Collozo by KO
> Broner by UD


Damn good points :think

Marcos likely won't get discouraged as easily as say Canelo or Ortiz did (hell, Guerrero too) and just keep on bringin' that shit. :yep


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm off.
Missing the fights.
Thanks @Them Bones for the link.

MONEYTEAM!!!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

browsing said:


> I'm off.
> Missing the fights.
> Thanks @Them Bones for the link.
> 
> MONEYTEAM!!!


Casual fans :verysad !


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

garcia saying a lot about punching to elbows shoulders n arms


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

:good


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hook! said:


> garcia saying a lot about punching to elbows shoulders n arms


Brother Hook!


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Brother Hook!


u cool, G?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hook! said:


> u cool, G?


Always all good lad. What time is it over there? You on the coffee?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

:good War Warcos.


----------



## Ashstrodamus (Aug 28, 2013)

Vic said:


> :good War Warcos.


:happy


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

Fuckin hell, Ricky Hatton looks like complete shite.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Sigh.. they're experiencing power outages in my area so I have no internet or cable till they fix it.. and the fight starts in 5 minutes too... NICE...


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Malignaggi looks like a tranny


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Love vs Periban is gonna be a good fight.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

love looking great!! 
real improvements, hella sharp


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Always all good lad. What time is it over there? You on the coffee?


monster energy drink haha
2.20am


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Love busting Peribans nose early. Love looking sharp and not out of his depth in the second


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Love getting tested in the third. Flurries and pressure.

Love Trying to regain composure


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Boxnation keeps freezing, periban looks more commuted this round


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

29 28 Love.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Periban is always fucking off-balance.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

I fucking called Comcast and they don't know when my internet is gonna be back on, they said within 24 hours.. This fucking sucks.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> Boxnation keeps freezing, periban looks more commuted this round


The streams are either shit quality but don't freeze or good quality but freeze.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

2-1 Love


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Like Love's defensive foot and head movement, needs to work in more counters to exploit Periban missing wildly.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> I fucking called Comcast and they don't know when my internet is gonna be back on, they said within 24 hours.. This fucking sucks.


That sucks


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

39-37 Love.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Ivan Drago said:


> Like Love's defensive foot and head movement, needs to work in more counters to exploit Periban missing wildly.


It shows just how bad periban must be, its all upper body movement by love his feet are flat and seem to have glue on them lol. Still a good start


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

2-1 love


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't know what happened to Periban. He's not fighting like he normally does. He's fighting too reserved.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

The world forum is poppin right now !!

Love is doing better when he's not being forced back and circling way too wide, I feel like they throw similarly wide punches but Love's advantage in speed masks that a bit and obviously serves him better in getting to the target quicker when they go jab-for-jab like the last round.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

omg omg love is out on his feet


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Periban Pumping Love. Love hurt bad


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Love takes a Knee. Periban Knackered


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Loves nearly finished here.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

omfg huge beating love just took I doubt he recovers


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Love is sooo lucky.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Nooo wtf my stream


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

It's gon happen!


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

that's a great knockdown by jay nady


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

If that fight was in the UK the ref would have stopped it.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

4 shots to the back of the head when he was down ffs


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

Love got saved


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Love back tracking the whole fight. Periban probably senses a lack of toughness in Love. Credit to love, he took a massive amount of punishment then and he's trying to stay in the fight. 

Looking vulnerable, but showing heart


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> The streams are either shit quality but don't freeze or good quality but freeze.


But I pay for it, they need to sort this shit out. I bet if I had it on sky or virgin in would not have this problem!!! Just done a speed test 26mb down 17mb up..grr. Good 5th for periban EVEN after this round me thinks


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Nooo wtf my stream


what you using?

XBMC SA is where its at... 720P HD no stutter or lag///


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Periban is so cumbersome, did himself no favours when trying to finish the fight at the end of the 5th. There were times where he was so off-balance that he was walking _with_ his punches and basically offering clinches to Love.

That exchange in the 6th was crazy though!


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

love is THE MAN!


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

good fight

I have it even now


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Love has his senses. Back but needed to take a knee earlier.

End of rd 6 with love 4-2 up but lost rd 5 10-8


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Periban pushed backwards now, seems to of lost all his stamina now. Love getting control of the fight at the end of Round 6.


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

Great comeback round


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

I have Love 4-2 up - 1 for the KD


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Doc said:


> what you using?
> 
> XBMC SA is where its at... 720P HD no stutter or lag///


Wiziwig...help a bro out?


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Wiziwig...help a bro out?


isnt that free? thats why...

I paid $10 for a month subscription.... Im using XBMC medial player which streams from the website i subscribe too... HD 720p.. no stutter or lag.... I'll PM you


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Pariban is a mental midget


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Doc said:


> isnt that free? thats why...
> 
> I paid $10 for a month subscription.... Im using XBMC medial player which streams from the website i subscribe too... HD 720p.. no stutter or lag.... I'll PM you


Yeah it's free :lol:

Cheers man will try it out for future fights. Much appreciated.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Love is winning it ? Yeah!! I have him in the league.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Pariban is a mental midget


^This... As soon as he seen his own blood dude was DONE.
He is frustrating to watch


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

I like how Love has handled himself since the knockdown.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Yeah it's free :lol:
> 
> Cheers man will try it out for future fights. Much appreciated.


no problem helping out my fellow CHB comrade...

PM sent with the info


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Love showing heart, That jab tho


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Ivan Drago said:


> I like how Love has handled himself since the knockdown.


very admirable, hes actually better being aggressive then defensive.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Nooo wtf my stream


Dunno if you have it in Oz, but Ilemi Sports works well for me in England


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Love is looking good here.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Periban wants to quit


----------



## Emeritus (Jun 9, 2013)

Doc said:


> very admirable, hes actually better being aggressive then defensive.


Love is definitely better to watch when he is going forward however I don't think he has the chin to do so


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Periban wants to quit


He was looking for a way out in that break. His cut isn't that bad he's just mentally folded.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Decent fight. Love seems to be show boating now that he isn't in immediate danger. he might want to be careful. he's not dominating anyone


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

"Chino" wins tonight he becomes Mexican in Oxnard


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Love is the maaaaan


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Love maintains his form/stance/etc pretty well over the course of a fight, makes it looks as though he expends very little energy. I think he could be a little bit more adventurous offensively if he wished, but what with being knocked down and all I can see why he'd be reluctant to take any risks, even though Periban looks especially weary now.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

good fight to bad its a 10 rounder


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Periban fucken BLEW it...


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

This is so fucking frustrating to watch if you're cheering for Periban, he's just giving the fight away now.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

What's up after love periban?


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Fuck you Pariban. Makin me look like a fool n shit :bart


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> What's up after love periban?


AB Vs. Molina


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Fuck you Pariban. Makin me look like a fool n shit :bart


I'm a Love fan now... Dude showed crazy heart tonight.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Periban keeps worrying about his fucking nose!


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> AB Vs. Molina


Thanks, periban winning the 10th might be a close decision for love though


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Periban keeps worrying about his fucking nose!


His "looks" tho


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Too bad it was a 10 round fight. Periban wasn't looking too bad in the 10th.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Doc said:


> very admirable, hes actually better being aggressive then defensive.


Seems to be quite strong mentally. He's been backing up Periban when Periban should have been all over Love.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> I'm a Love fan now... Dude showed crazy heart tonight.


Yeah can't take nothing away from him. Showed heart and mental toughness.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> I fucking called Comcast and they don't know when my internet is gonna be back on, they said within 24 hours.. This fucking sucks.


I'm near Philly but Im with Verizon. Internet and cable is on but we ordered the PPV and it simply isn't working. Have been on hold with their support staff for about 45 mins... Any luck for you?


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

good opening fight. Periban should have finished him off. Anyway forget them two. its time lets go AB:ibutt


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Xzibit bringing the heat.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Love wins... but it should be a close UD...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Periban lost a fight he should have won. J'Leon has a soft chin.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> His "looks" tho


:-( Was frustrating as hell. His cornerman said he was fine. Guy was acting like his nose was hanging by a piece of skin or something--he was so worried about it.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Periban blew his nut trying to Knock Love out in the fifth.Periban didn't really do a whole lot after that. In all fairness the referee could of jumped in and stopped it but he didn't 

Comfortable Points WIn, despite getting smashed in the Fifth


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Deserved... Periban showed a hobbits heart tonight.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

love won by at least 3-4 points


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Money May!!!


----------



## LFC_Rambo (May 26, 2013)

Ab is getting his wig pushed back


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

What was the issue with the gloves?


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Fuck sake stop referring to yourself in the 3rd person...


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

damn I was giving props to mayweather and everything.. but shit this whole situation about crying about gloves Fuck this cunt...


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Love very lucky to get out of that fight.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

If i remember correctly, Periban complained a lot about his loss to Bika & his draw with Badou Jack.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeee-uhhh beee-itches!!!










Damn Floyd has gotten SOOOO much better @ being on the mic over the last few years :scaredas:


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

I still think those akwards shots maidana throws will give such a good shot.. and he's fucking quick at times too..


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Periban looked wasted after he failed to put Love away, really. He's a bit clumsy as it is and everything about him become even more ungainly after that, his movement was more laboured, he was bringing his hands back slower after he threw, leaving himself more open to counters and thus throwing less, carried his hands lower. It was mostly his own fault for rushing his work and being so impatient though.

Love did well, I felt like he could've been more varied offensively but the jab was working for him and he wasn't in any rush to take risks after being dropped I guess. He landed some very nice right uppercuts when he let them go, there were some sharp left hands to the body also that had he thrown more of probably would've caused Periban's hands to drop even further. He did a good job regardless, and recovered impressively well considering how close he was to being stopped.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Smirk said:


> I'm near Philly but Im with Verizon. Internet and cable is on but we ordered the PPV and it simply isn't working. Have been on hold with their support staff for about 45 mins... Any luck for you?


My cable and internet simply just isn't working.. I live in Colorado Springs right now and it's been off for like 4 hours.

I called them and they told me there's nothing they can do.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

someone school me real quick on this fight, does molina have a shot?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

That was an amazing Chino Maidana piece


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Doc said:


> someone school me real quick on this fight, does molina have a shot?


No!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

is that rick ross?

the small boss?


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Rick ross with ab!!


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

This is a nice damn card :deal

Brone-diggity
Khan and Collazo

May and mother fuckin' Chino :horse


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Officer Ricky on da scene!!!!!


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> My cable and internet simply just isn't working.. I live in Colorado Springs right now and it's been off for like 4 hours.
> 
> I called them and they told me there's nothing they can do.


You and @Smirk , dunno if this will work fr you, but Ilemi Sports works well for me in England as a stream


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Oh it's time........

:bronesgoat


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Argentina's bitch in the house!!! Stand up!!!


----------



## LFC_Rambo (May 26, 2013)

Ab is going to get body bagged here


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Why is Rick Ross supporting this clown. Fuck Broner.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

AB:rofl:happy


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Mismatch coming up. Pointless fight for AB imo, of course except if he has lost all of his confidence after the Maidana fight. If AB doesn't deal with Molina with ease, then his stock will probably go down even further in most people's eyes.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Awww yeah! #BillionsTeam


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Fuck man I pray Broner fights Provodnikov. He'd put him in the ground.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Doc said:


> someone school me real quick on this fight, does molina have a shot?


On paper NO, but you know boxing lol. Fuck broner is such a twat


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> someone school me real quick on this fight, does molina have a shot?


you would have to lay $33 to win $1 on broner


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

this has made my life!
I TRIED TO LET U PUSSY *****S EAT NOW IT'S TIME TO PUT U PUSSY BOYS TO SLEEP 
HOGH


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Be funny as fuck if Broner got beat down again.

I actually wanna see him in some big fights though and he could be a real talent if he would recognize his weaknesses rather than saying it's gods fault.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Mismatch coming up. Pointless fight for AB imo, of course except if he has lost all of his confidence after the Maidana fight. If AB doesn't deal with Molina with ease, then his stock will probably go down even further in most people's eyes.


Yeah, this fight is a complete joke.

I wonder if the casuals realize this?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Molina doesn't have a chance, but I wish he would put Broner down hard.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Broner is such a tool :lol:

Hope he gets KTFO. MOLINA FTW


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

G-Brones representing #TeamSandCastle in here I see you.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

@turbotime I bet that entrance made you all moist lmao


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Yeah, this fight is a complete joke.
> 
> I wonder if the casuals realize this?


No, World Star Hip Hop was hyping all his fights, even the one against Cabbage Beef!


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol: it would have been funny if he had the beard


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

MGM Grand got like 10 people in it, lots of empty seats


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> You and @Smirk , dunno if this will work fr you, but Ilemi Sports works well for me in England as a stream


Can't watch a stream, I don't even have internet..

I'm online now through usb tethering from my phone. I only have a 4 gig plan a month and watching a stream will eat through those gigs fast as fuck.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

I love AB's G dancing


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Brone-Diggity


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

AB all day everyday
"He Gon' fucc 'em"


----------



## LFC_Rambo (May 26, 2013)

Broner going to get his sht pushed in


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

MIS-MATCH


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

broner's trunk game ON POINT


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Where you at @hermit?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy shit, Molina has a badass Aztec Warrior tattoo.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> You and @Smirk , dunno if this will work fr you, but Ilemi Sports works well for me in England as a stream


Thanks. I'll give it a whirl if these fuckers at support never help us.


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

Ross!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> @turbotime I bet that entrance made you all moist lmao


I hate Rick :sad5


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Really unfortunate that A-Brizzly had to shave. His beard game was *FEROCIOUS.*


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

"Guys...his face is on his socks" :rofl


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

AB, 'Ya Know!!! Easy work


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Broner = Fake ass Mayweather


----------



## LFC_Rambo (May 26, 2013)

Broner is gettng bodied here


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Was hoping we would see a more active Broner


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Word


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Defense still leaky as hell, especially to the body.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Maybe its just the colour, but broners gloves look massive


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

Broner looking typically mediocre and easy to hit as usual then.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

LFC_Rambo said:


> Broner is gettng bodied here


Molina can't punch his way thru a wet paper bag tho...


----------



## LFC_Rambo (May 26, 2013)

Broner is going to get his dick shoved in his ass when he needs a piss


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Only the first round, but not sure if Broner is learning his lessons


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Broner looking like shit here. Quintero, PDL, and Maidana took his soul.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

AB's legs look thinner than usual tho...??


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

He tries so hard to look good. Just fucking fight you fool


----------



## LFC_Rambo (May 26, 2013)

Broner is going to get his rectum inspected in this fight


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Did Molina drop Khan??
I forget about that fight...


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

1-1


----------



## manos de piedra (Mar 30, 2014)

Fucking tesco value mayweather. Utter cunt! Guess getting the shit beat out of him taught him nothing.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Molina round, Broner ain't improved for shit


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Broner is so hittable it's ridiculous. He'll probably get a KO tonight, but he's already lost the event.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> He tries so hard to look good. Just fucking fight you fool


:deal You need that serious face.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Damn molina doing good, accurate hard and fast shots/.///


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Broner has not improved....1 iota.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

1 round a piece broner tagged twice in that round


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Why is Molina taking this shit serious???


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

LOL Showtime trying to make 1 right win a round for MOlina. LOL.
Molina didn't hurt Broner and they really want Broner to lose. LOL


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Broner's got talent, but he needs to understand that he can't do what Mayweather does. He doesn't have that skillset. Strange to watch. Like someone mimicking someone else.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Did Molina drop Khan??
> I forget about that fight...


No hardly anything happened in that fight.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

19=19 even.

I gave Molina the second.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Also Molina landing that maidana akward shot on broner was cool


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Thing is, Broner's been so hyped that we feel as if we need to hold him to higher standards, he has his flaws, far from elite. Problem is, he's not learning, which is the annoying thing! Guerra Molina!


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Broner with the body slam wtf.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

only a warning for that shit?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

WARNING? Take a point off


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Broner is still shit. I can't believe people think he was such a huge win for Maidana. Shit, Soto-Karass was probably a better win. Broner is shit.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Wrestling broner lmao take a point from him


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Broner should have been deducted a point.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

broner will not have a long boxing career.

i would be surprised if he has as much success as berto


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Bayless is the second best ref in the game behind Tony "Patrick Ewing, 90's fade" Weeks


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

Broner looking below adequate


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Bayless is the second best ref in the game behind Tony "Patrick Ewing, 90's fade" Weeks


And you pointed that out because he never deducted a point?


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Why does Broner fight like he's 35?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Broner is so hittable it's ridiculous. He'll probably get a KO tonight, but he's already lost the event.


Agreed, hes just shockingly average and against a guy like Matthysse he would be destroyed. Lamont Peterson would probably beat Broner, even Brandon Rios. Broner is just so easy to hit, anyone with power will damage this guy.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Not gonna lie, haven't seen anything of Molina other than this and Khan, but it's a bit harsh throwing him in with two decent guys in a row, who knows, he could have made himself into something. But then again, in America, levels are different, no real domestic level innit


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Did Molina drop Khan??
> I forget about that fight...


naa that was an easy fight for khan


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

2-1 molina


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

3 - 0 Broner.
LOL Showtime so bitter, especially Paulie


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> LOL Showtime trying to make 1 right win a round for MOlina. LOL.
> Molina didn't hurt Broner and they really want Broner to lose. LOL


Oh, but you think it's ok to not talk about the Pacers game mother fucker? Whatever.

I think they just want to dramatize this match. Not necessarily want Broner to actually lose. It isn't much drama if nothing is really happening right?


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Boxnation commentators are a joke


----------



## LFC_Rambo (May 26, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> 3 - 0 Broner.
> LOL Showtime so bitter, especially Paulie


Put down the whisky, Broner is getting clapped up here


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

I wanna see Matthyse smack the shit out of Broner, I want him to be humbled again until he admits it


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Diggity gonna have to get serious out there


----------



## Mr Applebee (Jun 5, 2013)

Molina looks better than I expected him to be, looks to have pretty quick hands when he let's them go.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Showtime calling missed rights and blocked lefts as clean shots. LOL


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

29-28 Molina.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> 3 - 0 Broner.
> LOL Showtime so bitter, especially Paulie


Is that your scoring 3-0 or shows? Either way its wrong


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I remember people were saying Broner would knock out Amir Khan.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

"Broner actually has talent, it's just his ego out weighs his skill"


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Broner always looks more impressive when he fights like himself and not Floyd 0.5. When he doesn't fight so loosely and try to rely on athleticism and instead sets his feet a bit more and imposes himself physically. He catches the majority of punches on his arms/shoulders very well and his offense is totally more potent. He's doing it more right now and it's probably been his best round.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

One thing is having talent, another thing is not learning from mistakes made in the past


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

awesome from broner that round


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Better from Broner last few seconds!


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

2-2 can broner shut up he ain't a female tennis player lol


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Pretty good round for Broner now.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Theron said:


> I wanna see Matthyse smack the shit out of Broner, I want him to be humbled again until he admits it


Provodnikov would be a better bet. He'd straight murder him.


----------



## LFC_Rambo (May 26, 2013)

Khan is going to get clapped up


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Broner baby!!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Broner round, but Molina got in some shots.

38-38 Even.


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

Broner landing heavily on Molina, I don't see this lasting another 2 rounds at that rate. Molina is starting to look unsteady.


Broner is still not elite tho


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

It makes Showtime sick to their stomache to admit how dominant Broner is.
He can be better. A lot more active, but the shit they are saying is so off the wall and biased against they have no credibility.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

lol

tyrese


----------



## LFC_Rambo (May 26, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Provodnikov would be a better bet. He'd straight murder him.


Kell brook would too


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 4 was more of what I want to see from Broner. Use his athleticism and handspeed to impose himself offensively.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> And you pointed that out because he never deducted a point?


Just a fun fact homie. :deal


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Provodnikov would be a better bet. He'd straight murder him.


Provo is ESPN level tho... This is PPV
(Sumthin' Provo might not NEVER know about)


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

4 - 0 Broner

B


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

3-1 Broner


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Broner will get the KO in a few round time.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

LOL at Tyson looking like Ghandi


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Broner round. 48-47 Broner.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Tyson representing his religion tonight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

aliwasthegreatest said:


> Round 4 was more of what I want to see from Broner. Use his athleticism and handspeed to impose himself offensively.


Yep
5 - 0 Broner

He needs to be more active and realize he doesnt have the abnormal arm length to do what floyd does, but he is a very good offensive and in-fighter. He needs to do it more and usee his explosiveness and athletichism like you have said.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

mighty mike tyson!


----------



## LFC_Rambo (May 26, 2013)

Broner would getexposed vs Brook


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

...And people were saying Broner should move down because he would be dominant. LMFAO guy is struggling with tiny Molina.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Provodnikov would be a better bet. He'd straight murder him.


:smile I just wanna see him shut up completely.

setting provo on him does bring a smile to my face tho


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

How many warnings does broner need.. Nothing in that round more punches thrown by broner but nothing behind them and not so many connecting from the lady tennis player Broner hahaha ugh ughh ughhhh


----------



## Pretty_Girl_Lori (Mar 17, 2014)

come on broner my boi!!!


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Theron said:


> :smile I just wanna see him shut up completely.


Agreed. He's a joke that's gone stale.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

LFC_Rambo said:


> Broner would getexposed vs Brook


Brook is not class tho...


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Broner hand speed looking impressive against a mismatched ring rusted Molina. Lets see Broner in there with Porter, Thurman, Bradley :lol:


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Imagine John Molina Jr. In there tho!!!!!


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

That's right AB


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

58-56 Broner.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

6 - 0 Broner
I want to see Broner with Eddie Muhhamod or someone like Joel diaz.
I think he has been taken as far as he can with his amateur coach and no disrespect to him he has learned all he will from him.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Broner would be destroyed by Khan, and I hate him....


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Broner is so much more effective when he fights more conventionally and doesn't try to make his style mirror his persona. He's found his rhythm in the last 3 rounds and has looked far more impressive than the 3 that came before it, mostly down to standing his ground more and holding his hands higher.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

"Ole, Ole, Ole, Ole.... "Chino"... "Chino" (repeat)


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Broner just isn't that good. Not really. Good handspeed, and he will beat these slow guys, but he has yet to really step up in class.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Yep
> 5 - 0 Broner
> 
> He needs to be more active and realize he doesnt have the abnormal arm length to do what floyd does, but he is a very good offensive and in-fighter. He needs to do it more and usee his explosiveness and athletichism like you have said.


If he is gonna learn something from Floyd, it should be the brilliant subtle feinting. If he got that down he would be way more dangerous. With his handspeed he could feint guys out of their shoes.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> 6 - 0 Broner
> I want to see Broner with Eddie Muhhamod or someone like Joel diaz.
> I think he has been taken as far as he can with his amateur coach and no disrespect to him he has learned all he will from him.


Some mod should ban you from posting on a fight night thread. At the most its 4-2 to broner


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> Broner just isn't that good. Not really. Good handspeed, and he will beat these slow guys, but he has yet to really step up in class.


Ring rust tho??


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

stoppage please broner


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

How crazy it would be if Broner mentions Paulie's "side piece" when the fights over? :lol:


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

AB looking average tonight tho...


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> Broner just isn't that good. Not really. Good handspeed, and he will beat these slow guys, but he has yet to really step up in class.


this


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

68-65 AB. Broner should consider himself lucky that he is not fighting a puncher.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Broner is so much more effective when he fights more conventionally and doesn't try to make his style mirror his persona. He's found his rhythm in the last 3 rounds and has looked far more impressive than the 3 that came before it, mostly down to standing his ground more and holding his hands higher.


yeah it's almost like he hates the idea of having to be alert or rushed at all


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Broner dodge a bullet. I'm pretty sure he was supposed to fight John Molina Jr.

He would've been KO'ed again. Looks like they'll be matching Broner even more carefully now. Expect a lot more tiny dudes with not much power like Molina.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Accurate round 7 for Broner. Molina's swinging and his left keeps dropping


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Hook! said:


> stoppage please broner


He needs it... Molina is not on his level WTF??


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

7 -0 Broner

Broner beating the shit out of Molina and stuns him and Showtime talks about a grazing right from Molina and acts like he did something.
Showtime commentary is shameful. So pathetic, they seem to be made at Broner for Paulie getting his ass whooped by Broner.


----------



## PRINCE (Jul 13, 2013)

look at that ass on the ring girl


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Broner dodge a bullet. I'm pretty sure he was supposed to fight John Molina Jr.
> 
> He would've been KO'ed again. Looks like they'll be matching Broner even more carefully now. Expect a lot more tiny dudes with not much power like Molina.


No doubt... But I beat you to it homie.
(one of my drunKen posts)


----------



## manos de piedra (Mar 30, 2014)

The biggest hype job since jeff lacy


----------



## el mosquito (May 30, 2013)

fuck. this fight is not being shown anywhere in the philippines


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Wow Broner is actually MOVING


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

I'd pick DeMarco to KO Broner in a rematch :deal
(& I'm an AB fan)


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

77-75 Broner.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Has Broner lost his power?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

@Bogotazo, Khan/Collazo! :ibutt


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

8 - 0 Broner

Broner got the shitty showtime crew shitting on his power instead of commentating on what happened in the round. LOL SMH


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Close 8th Molina throwing more may get him his 3rd round. 5-3 Broner


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Westbrook is playing like a G tonight.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> 8 - 0 Broner
> 
> Broner got the shitty showtime crew shitting on his power instead of commentating on what happened in the round. LOL SMH


Shhhhhhhhh.......


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

the only fight tonight which has a possible upset is the Khan fight, just because Collazo is good enough to land on Khan's chin, which is not good.


----------



## LFC_Rambo (May 26, 2013)

Stop sayin tho after everything


----------



## LFC_Rambo (May 26, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> @Bogofago, Khan/Collazo! :ibutt


Fixed


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Worst show boater in the history of the sport. Awful.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

why is broner showboating like srl?

hes done nothing to deserve the right to showboat


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

@ any mod
Is it possible to ban Bama on fight nights like tonight? Makes me want to go back on ESB for intentionalbut's rbr lol


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> 8 - 0 Broner
> 
> Broner got the shitty showtime crew shitting on his power instead of commentating on what happened in the round. LOL SMH


Really?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Showboating against a mismatch. disgrace

Collazo looiking hard as hell right now though


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

86-85 Molina.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

I thought they put Molina there so Broner would score a KO


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

9 - 0 broner

Showtime so mad they trying to give rounds to Molina because of what they wanted Broner to do instead of scoring the round in which he dominated Molina. SMH


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> 86-85 Molina.


Nah, man :lol:


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> @ any mod
> Is it possible to ban Bama on fight nights like tonight? Makes me want to go back on ESB for intentionalbut's rbr lol


IB still runs the RBR game... :deal
but I put in a lot of work on this card so I'm here tonight...

Bama is no joke usually but tonight my dude is kinda off.. lol


----------



## Ashstrodamus (Aug 28, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> I thought they put Molina there so Broner would score a KO


Well, seeing as he's never been KO'ed, I don't know why anyone would think that.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> 9 - 0 broner
> 
> Showtime so mad they trying to give rounds to Molina because of what they wanted Broner to do instead of scoring the round in which he dominated Molina. SMH


You complaining about SHO commentary is ironic because in a RBR thread, all you have been doing is complaining about SHO commentary.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> 8 - 0 Broner
> 
> Broner got the shitty showtime crew shitting on his power instead of commentating on what happened in the round. LOL SMH


Paulie actually seems to have realized that he's a commentator instead of a guy who fought Broner at the moment. He didn't feed into the talk when he was mentioned and he's been giving Broner props. I don't hate Mauro because he's doing what he's supposed to do. He's a wrestling style color commentator who's supposed to be loud and sensational. What's his face though is annoying as a MOTHERFUCKER.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

This fight was pure doo doo


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

About the Boredom ......


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Honestly cannot see how people can believe Broner could beat Maidana in a rematch.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Scott @scottchristBLH · 1m

Weights: @FloydMayweather 148, @ChinoMaidana 165

Dang, Maidana was pounding those Ariza shakes last night


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

AB going the distance Vs. Molina is = to a loss tho


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Broner wins, but he doesn't look very good.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Broner was so obviously on an absolutely different level than Molina. Fight really wasn't entertaining because of it.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

10 - 0 Broner


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

About bullshit.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> IB still runs the RBR game... :deal
> but I put in a lot of work on this card so I'm here tonight...
> 
> Bama is no joke usually but tonight my dude is kinda off.. lol


No man he is always biased or just plain hating. He had Bradley 7-0 up after 7


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> AB going 12 Vs. Molina is = to a loss tho


^ This.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

96-94 Broner.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> @Bogotazo, Khan/Collazo! :ibutt


eyes glued!!!


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

You beat a guy purposely picked to boost your confidence and look good against...congrats


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Bayless finally warning about the elbow with 20 seconds to go.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

@ashtrodamus you ready for this buddy?!


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

AB looking mad average tonight


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Broner dominated, not 10-0 like Bama says :lol: but still this was no close fight....he has not power though, which I always said and people refused to believe...


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Maidana 165

Mayweather 148


17 lb weight disadvantage. Can't wait to see Floyd work.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

NICE last round :clap:

Good show

Now come on Collazo!!!

Make Khan do the Stanky Leg!!!


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

100-90? what the fuck is that shit


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Ashstrodamus said:


> Well, seeing as he's never been KO'ed, I don't know why anyone would think that.


I mean getting stopped.

He did against Khan, his last fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Someone explain to me how it is expected for Broner to KO someone who has never been beaten by KO?
Khan fought Molina an only got his win by cuts, yet people trying to shit on Broner. SMH
He needs to be more active but he is getting there. this is his first fight at 140 folks, stop hating.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Windmiller said:


> Scott @scottchristBLH · 1m
> 
> Weights: @FloydMayweather 148, @ChinoMaidana 165
> 
> Dang, Maidana was pounding those Ariza shakes last night


Close to 3 weight division difference. That's....that's crazy to me.


----------



## manos de piedra (Mar 30, 2014)

AB= annoying bastard


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> About the Boredom ......


:deal

These last 6 rounds ive just been imagining Broner fighting guys from the past that would smack him around. makes me smile a lot


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

100/90? :gsg

GBP is getting some shit ass score-cards. Is Haymon behind this shit or something. Fucking ridiculous.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

"We back"

Enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Broner's a heel. Do people not realize that?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Arran said:


> 100-90? what the fuck is that shit


Leave the scoring to professionals.
-----

Broner clowning. LOL


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Fight Provodnikov Mr Can


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Broner won clearly after a typically slow start and ranged from looking impressive when doing what he should do to looking so-so albeit still levels above Molina when trying to be as flashy in the ring as he is out of it. I wish he'd eliminate the latter altogether, honestly. It really does him no good.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Broner!!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

aliwasthegreatest said:


> Broner's a heel. Do people not realize that?


He is so fucking good at it and people don't even see it. Its so clear to see.
I love it.


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

Haha hahaha @ AB


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

YES. Please put him in with Pacquiao.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

manos de piedra said:


> AB= annoying bastard


:rofl


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

AB = About Bama's Scorecards :stonkc


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

wowwwww, classless fuck

imagine how much hed piss of basilio, hed wreck this fuk


and i would love to see pac smack this fuck but Broner isnt fit enough to clean pacs jock strap with his tongue


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

onetime and porter!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Leave the scoring to professionals.
> -----
> 
> Broner clowning. LOL


:rofl Holy shit, that made me laugh so fucking hard... I hope you are not serious, Bama. Please, please, please, tell me you are trolling...


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

:rofl broner is a fool


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Levi Martinez musta have got a few dollars for that card, cant believe he didnt give Molina a round. Nearly as bad as Sweethomo Bama.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

AB looked like caca tonight...
that sucks tho, I wish Broner was REAL


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Keif One Brow ThurmanssSSSsssszzzz


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Broner should have fucked witth showtime and said keep it up Jim and I'll be talkign to Max next time.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Scott @scottchristBLH · 1m
> 
> Weights: @FloydMayweather 148, @ChinoMaidana 165
> 
> Dang, Maidana was pounding those Ariza shakes last night


No way man. 17 pounds? Holy fuck.


----------



## Ashstrodamus (Aug 28, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> @ashtrodamus you ready for this buddy?!


Hell yeah man. I'm sure I'll be wearing some silly avatar after tonight, BUT..............


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Broner should have fucked witth showtime and said keep it up Jim and I'll be talkign to Max next time.


Motherfucker just lost all his fans today. I doubt Showtime, at this point, gives a shit. Guy just went 10 rounds against someone who was tailor-made for Broner to knock-out.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

:rofl Yeah G-Brones is still the greatest.

:bronesgoat


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Leave the scoring to professionals.
> -----
> 
> Broner clowning. LOL


you mean the golden boy stooges?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Looks like it's permanent undercards for Broner. The fans were booing him.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

I like Thurman sounds like a cool dude


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Showtime trying hard to build the next Floyd fight.
How about Thurman vs. Porter


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Pacquaio would give this little boy brain damage. Haymon must have gave him instructions to namedrop him. His Afri-can, Mex-can thing was kinda funny tho lol, hes been saying that for a while.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Would love to see Thurman/Porter.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Motherfucker just lost all his fans today. I doubt Showtime, at this point, gives a shit. Guy just went 10 rounds against someone who was tailor-made for Broner to knock-out.


You'll be watching his next fight hoping he loses, just like the argies in the crowd booing.
LOL


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He is so fucking good at it and people don't even see it. Its so clear to see.
> I love it.


Look how much everyone here wants him to get knocked out? They'll tune into his next fight just to see him get knocked out. Ali did the same thing.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> You'll be watching his next fight hoping he loses, just like the argies in the crowd booing.
> LOL


Only way is if he's on an undercard, for free. This was a boring as shit fight. Broner looked like shit against tiny Carlos Molina. I was actually expecting Broner to knock him out.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

People shitting so hard on Broner, he went 12 rounds with Maidana, he dominates MOlina, who buzzed Khan in their fight, he just can't win for losing. LOL.
Its awesome, the man just had his name flash the results of his fight on the bottom of the ESPN ticker.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Sup guys,

REALLY looking forward to this next fight.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Khan by KO


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

aliwasthegreatest said:


> Look how much everyone here wants him to get knocked out? They'll tune into his next fight just to see him get knocked out. Ali did the same thing.


please do not put ali in the same sentence as broner


----------



## manos de piedra (Mar 30, 2014)

Please god let that over-rated classless cunt get a fight with pacquiao.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

aliwasthegreatest said:


> Look how much everyone here wants him to get knocked out? They'll tune into his next fight just to see him get knocked out. Ali did the same thing.


Only reason I am watching is for the next 2 fights Broner proved one thing...he should play tennis against ladies


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Collazo has a chance to upset Khan, just because Khan leaves himself open and never has a real gameplan.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> People shitting so hard on Broner, he went 12 rounds with Maidana, he dominates MOlina, who buzzed Khan in their fight, he just can't win for losing. LOL.
> Its awesome, the man just had his name flash the results of his fight on the bottom of the ESPN ticker.


damnnnnn buzzing the chinniest man in boxing is a hell of an achievement...didnt see khan whooped by maidana though


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

hope this is a good fight,
been looking forward to this :bbb


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

quincy k said:


> please do not put ali in the same sentence as broner


Oh please. It's a tactic. He's playing a character. Ali did the same thing. Also. Didn't put them in the same sentence so I think I'm safe from your distaste.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Broner is basically trolling people, that's his "game", still a damn good fighter either way. Not in Floyd's league but still a quality fighter who will be hell at 140.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Broner needs to tour the circus act to get fights vs Pac, Garcia, Matthysse, Porter, Thurman, Provodnikov and anyone else who CAN get it.

If he gets beat down vs all those guys and still talks shit then he has my respect.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

KHAN ABOUT TO LAY A BEATING ON ANOTHER YANK

:deal


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

Khan TKO 7


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

godsavethequeen said:


> Only reason I am watching is for the next 2 fights Broner proved one thing...he should play tennis against ladies


I'll be watching Broner's next fight just to see you in the RBR thread again. :lol:


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Something tells me this fight might be wank. Chess match of lame proportions.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Sup guys,
> 
> REALLY looking forward to this next fight.


:cheers

I give Khan shit (for fun )
but this could be one hell of a fight :deal

Khan has FAST fuckin' hands, and Collazo has looked as good as he EVER has these last couple come back showings he's had.

This could be awesome :scaredas: :horse


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> KHAN ABOUT TO LAY A BEATING ON ANOTHER YANK
> 
> :deal


Let's hope, buddy. #YesWeKhan . Just don't sleep on Collazo. This'll be a tough fight for him coming off such a long layoff. I just hope, if he does get the win, people will give him the credit he deserves and not just say Collazo was old as shit or something.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Khan has this.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> Broner is basically trolling people, that's his "game", still a damn good fighter either way. Not in Floyd's league but still a quality fighter who will be hell at 140.


You mean in his personal life he doesn't talk all day about he beat the fuck out of a Mexican? But....but....this is boxing. It's real. So everything they say must be real. :lol:


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Collazo should do this.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Fuck it... I'll ride with the PR.
#KOThisFuck


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

That mexican costume guy is fukn awesome


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

khan is never in a boring fight


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

aliwasthegreatest said:


> I'll be watching Broner's next fight just to see you in the RBR thread again. :lol:


Unless he is on the undercard of another may weather fight you won't be seeing me in its rbr.:bbb


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Collazo is such a cool dude. Boxing needs more guys like him.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Theron said:


> That mexican costume guy is fukn awesome


He is da hombre.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Same people shitting on Broenr for not KO'ing but dominating molina have nothing to say about Khan doing the same thing. LOL


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Khan's public has traveled. Great to see

#YesWeKhan


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Why didn't Broner call out Garcia or Mathysse?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

#YesWeKhan :amir


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

This would have been Ortiz Vs. Khan...
too bad Vic's heart tho.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

WAR KHAN


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

why does Khan have a stripper necklace on?


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Khan ranked at 2 is a joke.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Come on Khan beat his ass. Get the Floyd fight, then get destroyed hahaha kingkhant


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Amir's trunk game


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Why didn't Broner call out Garcia or Mathysse?


Because he called out Manny Paciaqou, the #2 biggest star in the sport.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Nervous, never a sure thing with Khan but I feel he can do this.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> #YesWeKhan :amir


I'm going for PR bro... 'Nuff said


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

fek those are some ugly trunks purple and blue :sad5


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Mayweathers Poll on who he was going to fight next. Funny how nobody made a big deal over that


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Khan looks slow


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Khan sounds to have serious crowd support out there :think


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Face it peeps... It's gonna be Alvarez/Mayweather II coming soon


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Crowd is fucking dead, apart from the overseas fans.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

AMIRRR!
good start


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

10-9 Khan.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Khan looking big and healthy. @Bogotazo, anyone, did you guys get his fight-night weight?


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Very nice boxing. Exactly what I was expecting.

12 rounds of this please.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

1 - 0 Khan

Khan has lost hand speed and looks slower to me.
he still moves around too much and Collazo is able to keep his body near and not let him dance around freely


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Good 1st for Khan


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Khan round, but he is circling to the right, and Collazo is a lefty. He needs to correct that.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Kahn is wasting a lot of energy. He'd better settle down.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

whos the ref gonna be for may maidana?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

That handspeed

#kingkhan


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Would love to see Thurman/Porter.


Would love to see Hopkins/Broner


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Collazo very hard. Taking Khans best shots. Khan can't miss. Khan impresses early though.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

This is a good fight :deal

Nice match up, gonna be fun.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

KHAN!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Good to see Khan back.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Theron said:


> whos the ref gonna be for may maidana?


Tony Weeks I think


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Collazo very hard. Taking Khans best shots. Khan can't miss. Khan impresses early though.


Khan better get him out soon. Khan always starts off well, and if he does not win early, he struggles and the other guy hits him and hurts him and it is up to Khan to win the rounds with his speed and edge out a decision.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

2-0 khan


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Khan looking fast and sharp - good to see.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Collazo getting stopped soon.....


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

khan's so talented that it's ridiculous.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Khan smashing Collazo right now


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Collazo not even holding his hands up now. Definitely of a hard man. He can't take this for 12 though, surely


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy shit, Khan looking good @Bogotazo. #YesWeKhan .


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

2 - 0 Khan

Collazo seems to have gotten the rhythm of Khan late.
Khan still can't keep distance despite all his movement and now he seems to be trying to morph himself into a Klitsckho lite


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Khan looks great.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Khan circling to the right is fine against Collazo. He needs to work on controlling the distance though. He may very well punch himself out at this rate. He's creating great angles for the right, but he's getting stuck on the inside instead of reestablishing his distance. More jabs to the body would do him well.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

The key is maintaining this.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

khan looks amazing!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I don't think Khan has "lost" speed, at least not involuntarily. He just hasn't lost his discipline(yet), he's not throwing those tippy-tappy combinations on the move and is instead setting himself and throwing some forceful punches when he works, deterring Collazo from thinking he can just walk through him. He's been great so far, jury's out on whether he can keep it up though, he's his own worst enemy.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Because he called out Manny Paciaqou, the #2 biggest star in the sport.


Bama, Broner is at 140 now. Pac is at 147 and has no reason to fight Broner. I reiterrate. Why wouldn't Broner call out Garcia or Mathysse?


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

Khan looking great tonight


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Collazo isn't able to get off.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

All Khan in there. Collazo has found nothing.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> khan's so talented that it's ridiculous.


So talented, yet that achilles heel of his.

People forget Khan was enroute to the top until he was robbed against peterson then upset against Garcia


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Khan looks great. 3-0 Khan.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

I really dislike the holding, but Khan is fighting a great fight.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

''Jim, I BROKE MY BACK!''


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Tyson has that hitler stash tho... WTF??


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> I'm going for PR bro... 'Nuff said


Traitor! Nah, just playing, bro. I like Collazo too, but Khan is definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Khan does not want to look too good. Floyd might not fight him.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

3 - 0 Khan

------
Mike reminiscing about the old crook days in the 80s. Mayweather too corporate


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

97-0 tho #Chavez


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Theron said:


> ''Jim, I BROKE MY BACK!''


:rofl


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Good knock down


----------



## Vino Veritas (May 17, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Khan round, but he is circling to the right, and Collazo is a lefty. He needs to correct that.


:deal


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Khan is forcing him to either reset, or get clinched. Neither allows him to get off. Good timing by Khan.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Collazo is being caught into "frantically following an ass whoopin' around the ring" :conf

come on son


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

How does this Khan do against Floyd? How about Thurman?


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Collazo should fight the whole fight like that :lol:


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Khans holding and pushing has become too habitual.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Collazo not respecting Khan's power. That's helping him to finally get off because he's able to throw his punches from that very low angle.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Khan and Hunter seem like a great match now.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Khan looking good man @SJS20 liking his speed and power @ 147... hating the clinching though/


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Good right by Con


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

4 - 0 khan (kd for khan)
Collazo went to G mode. LOL
Dude took over that round after the knockdown with his fucking hands down the whole time.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

surprised Tyson rating May so high, maybe hes just being kind


----------



## manos de piedra (Mar 30, 2014)

Good start. Khan looking very sharp. If he ad a chin he'd be up there with the very best around, rapid feet n hands.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Back of the line Khan... You are not Mayweather material son


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, instead of complaining at the ref all the time, Collazo needs to get hard and play dirty back at Khan.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Khan has no gameplan ever. that is his problem. It isn't his chin, since Roy Jones didnt have a chin and he was great. It is no gameplan and then getting desperate and trying for the knockout later, and being hit with counters. Once this fight goes into the later rounds, Khan could easily be hit and countered.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Luis needs to step it up.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Back of the line Khan... You are not Mayweather material son


Interesting style match up for sure.... if he fights Thurman, winner should get may.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Seriously Luis... Lift your fucking hands up mate


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Good right by Con


:lol:


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

collazo's being an idiot in there.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

I'm rooting for Khan, but Drakulich needs to do something about the holding.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Does Collazo usually do this hands down stuff?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

5 - 0 khan (kd khan)

vik Drakulich is so biased for Khan that it is killing this fight.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Khan looking big and strong at 147 lbs.

Guys is going to be a force. Looking good under Hunter.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Khans not a great ring general. He seems to be the faster more talented fighter in previous fight but rarely establishes his opponents respect and fear


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

My nicca Khan.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Khan looking big and strong at 147 lbs.
> 
> Guys is going to be a force


He's always looked good, until he gets punched.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Khan is great against southpaws.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

break,break,break,break,break


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

this has some resemblance to cotto margo 1

can khan survive 12 rounds


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Khan is a non entity at 147.
Thurman, Alexander, Porter, and Maidana cause Khan problems at 147 imho.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bieber's such a fucking ***


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Not long now


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Why the fuck was Paulie giving Broner more props. Paulie is hating hard against Khan. And people say HBO has bias. I like Paulie too, but why all the Khan hate?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Khan's holding/pushing down of the head is becoming a bit incessant now, he's lucky to not have been warned about it yet.

He's still doing a great job though, there were a couple of times in the 6th where he lost his composure a bit and overthrew some right hands, but other than that he's actually maintaining his discipline and staying consistent throughout the fight for once.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Why the fuck was Paulie giving Broner more props. Paulie is hating hard against Khan. And people say HBO has bias. I like Paulie too, but why all the Khan hate?


probably because Khan really beat Paulie and Broner barely did.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

amir khan is not going to make it as a 147


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

This is the crucial part of the fight for Khan.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

If Collazo had real pop this fight would most likely end with Khan getting KO'd


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

man collazo is getting frustrated


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

:lol: @Mayweather Vs. Khan...... :lol:


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

khan's footwork and punch selection has been excellent


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> If Collazo had real pop this fight would most likely end with Khan getting KO'd


Fucken Vic sucks CAWK tho


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Always loved the way that Khan can hook off of his jab.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Duuuuuuudee..............


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mayweather is going to show the difference between a professional in him and an amateur like Broner. That is part of the reason he picked the fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

drakulich is corrupt as hell.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

fucking unbelievable 

this ref is trash


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Why the fuck was Paulie giving Broner more props. Paulie is hating hard against Khan. And people say HBO has bias. I like Paulie too, but why all the Khan hate?


Fuck paulie he can be biased as fuck... obviously because broner beat his ass. and paulie only loses to "great fighters" he's in a position where he can manipulate opinion...

they shouldn't have him commentating for fights like that.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Hook! said:


> khan's footwork and punch selection has been excellent


Would you pay money to see May/Con... LMAO


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

Khan has a game plan but chill with the holding


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Khan started well. He seems to bstill e his old self now somewhat.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> :lol: @Mayweather Vs. Khan...... :lol:


Please please PLEASE


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

well I paid to see khans leftovers v may...so I guess so


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Khan got hurt


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

finally

ffs

KO this clown


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

This fucking fight man :lol:


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

A little late to worry about taking points now ain't it?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> Fuck paulie he can be biased as fuck... obviously because broner beat his ass. and paulie only loses to "great fighters" he's in a position where he can manipulate opinion...
> 
> they shouldn't have him commentating for fights like that.


This!

They shouldn't let Paulie commentate for fighters whom he has fought. Seriously, he was nut-hugging Broner very hard. He's hating all over the place against Khan.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

khan took that shot very well. collazo's got a hell of a chin.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Jhan's punch resistance is abysmal!


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

khan has no inside game whatsoever...


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

This is it starting.
These last rounds will seem like 10 minute rounds for Amir.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

The winner of this don't even deserve Thurman tho...


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> This!
> 
> They shouldn't let Paulie commentate for fighters whom he has fought. Seriously, he was nut-hugging Broner very hard. He's hating all over the place against Khan.


Yeah Khan took Paulie apart before aswell. I thinks its because hes friends with Collazo but I dont have showtime commentary on


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Arran said:


> khan has no inside game whatsoever...


:deal

Khan has no belief in his chin. He is the opposite of lewis


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Khan gassed and without holding he is extremely limited


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Loving Khans work.

Mayweather gets praise for his roughhousing with the inside shit and B-Hop too with the smart tactics, maybe if Khan was more subtle he would to. He's fighting smart.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Khan is a fucking bum.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Collazo looks ready to go.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This fight is so strange.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

WTF is Collazo doing?


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Collazo is a fucking idiot, and Khan is a good man for taking advantage of collazo being a dumb ass lol


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

you know what I want to see from Khan? A readjustment like the great Thomas Hearns did again Leonard in 1981. You get hurt, you start to jab and win rounds with speed. But he is not the great Hearns, but still he could learn from watching old fights of greats. If Khan started to use his jab now and just put it out there everytime Collazo made any more, he would win the remaining rounds easily.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

collazo's retarded


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Loving Khans work.

Mayweather gets praise for his roughhousing with the inside shit and B-Hop too with the smart tactics, maybe if Khan was more subtle he would to. He's fighting smart.

Beautiful!

Was Collazo complaining about being opunched in the face?


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

Khan impressed me.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Good performance by Khan.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Can't understand why people still slating Khan tonight.
For a first fight at welter he's been very good.Just needs to see it out.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Khan schooling this guy Collazo SCHOOLING :deal

JUST 1 MORE ROUND AMIR


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Virgil not whispering tonight!:lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

This fight is is khan by shutout but he looks so terrible at 147.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Collazo's trainer, beating him up some more.


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

Collazo fighting like a bar room fighter and khan has no inside game


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Great fight, great card lulz


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, I like this "mad" Hunter much better haha


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Ashikaga said:


> Khan is a fucking bum.


Compared to you ?


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

This fight and the Broner fight weren't very enjoyable


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

That's why he's never going to win.Scores a shutout but people say he looks terrible.
Given how shit he's been for a while,he deserves credit for this.No one's saying he's a P4P'r


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Khan is the nuts!!!


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Scoring should provide extra lulz


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

What a shitty fight.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Eh.. I mean Khan looked good. I question his ability to handle someone who can rough him up on the inside at 147


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Khan looked pretty damned good tonight. He did very well.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

a lot of fouling all night by Khan. The Wlad push down on head, and holding Collazo's right hand in clinches. ref should have stamped down on this.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Quite easy.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Good performance a clear win imo for Klitschko oh sorry i mean Khan.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> Collazo's trainer, beating him up some more.


this :rofl
the guy sorted the cut then the slap made him bleed looool


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

another war for khan

if hes lucky hell survive to the end of 2015

three fights max


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

aliwasthegreatest said:


> Eh.. I mean Khan looked good. I question his ability to handle someone who can rough him up on the inside at 147


You mean every single high level 147 fighter?


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> What a shitty fight.


thought i was watching a klitschko fight


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Complete shut-down with like 3 knock-downs and people still bitching.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Win win for me really

Khan won so I'm on for my bet, and I got to see him get punched in the dick too


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> That's why he's never going to win.Scores a shutout but people say he looks terrible.
> Given how shit he's been for a while,he deserves credit for this.No one's saying he's a P4P'r


Khan looked really good IMO.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Stone Rose said:


> Compared to you ?


Compared top level competition.

8th round glass chin got cracked again, against better fight, good night.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Not even Floyd beats Collazo 119-104 amiright?


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Good win by Khan and he looked good with that speed and explosiveness as always, but will get hated on for the excessive holding. Looked good though.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Chex31 said:


> thought i was watching a klitschko fight


Seriously Khan has regressed into Klitskho. SMH


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Khan finally overcame his weaknesses and stuck to his gameplan for the entire fight.

So happy with what I saw.

He should feint with the jab more.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

One of Khan's best performances.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Schafer in the ring with Khan.

Oscar next to his father at Ringside.

Advantage Oscar.


----------



## BadJuju83 (Jul 24, 2012)

He doesn't disappoint as usual.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Khan coming off a long layoff completely shuts-down and dominates Collazo. Damn good performance from Khan.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

so proud of khan


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Khan looked really good IMO.


lacks ko power though. Khan's style seems to be now a mix of Wlad with the fouling and Calzaghe punching power.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Khan did very well. Can't ask for more bar a KO.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Khan coming off a long layoff completely shuts-down and dominates Collazo. Damn good performance from Khan.


definitely khan looked really good.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

khan looked fantastic. he took collazo's shots very well. i like khan.


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) (Jun 3, 2013)

No inside game

Can't fight a full 12 rounds 

All kinda of help from the ref

When there wasn't holding Collazo cut him off and landed inside

Nothing new


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Khans going to show Floyd power.:lol:


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Ashikaga said:


> Compared top level competition.
> 
> 8th round glass chin got cracked again, against better fight, good night.


The boy done good. He isn't a fucking "bum" and you know it. Good performance by Amir against a proven, hardass New Yorker. There is nothing to criticize.
,


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

May vs Maidana better be exiting after these two fights


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Thought Maidana agreed to the red gloves?


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

hats off to khan that was an amazing performance from start to finish,
i think this weight will suit him very well

only thing ill say is that he was holding and pushing collazos head down a lot


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

having said that, Khan showiing signs of improvement. with his chin, the wlad clinching is probably the right tactic for him.

but will the ref let him get away with it against Mayweather?


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

fonfara with the pencil neck


----------



## D-MONEY (Jun 4, 2013)

Looks like Floyd got his way...... No red Everlast Mexican style gloves


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

We get Canelo vs Lara too

God I love this sport


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

I've enjoyed the fights, all have been pretty good, not FOY type shit but good fights, IMO.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> You mean every single high level 147 fighter?


More or less ya. I don't keep up with it as much as I used to. In the future he will want to work harder on controlling the distance instead of smothering and the clinch. I'm sure it will work against some of the high level fighters. He'll pay for it against others if he doesn't adjust. Maidana is HUGE tonight.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Always think of the Simpsons episode...

" Due to popular demand, we will for-go our National anthems."


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Why they singing the Mexican national anthem?


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

so many people picked collazo but still give khan no credit
fuck off you cunts.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Dude tone deaf as fuck.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Chex31 said:


> fonfara with the pencil neck


:lol: first thing i thought was this dude cannot be a lightheavy


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Always think of the Simpsons episode...
> 
> " Due to popular demand, we will for-go our National anthems."


"stop the fight! Where's the doctor?!"

"kill him! kill him!"


----------



## D-MONEY (Jun 4, 2013)

Theron said:


> Thought Maidana agreed to the red gloves?


Guess they gave into Floyd's demands


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Is that Fernando Vargas singing the anthem?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Hook! said:


> so many people picked collazo but still give khan no credit
> fuck off you cunts.


This, this, this! People were saying Khan was going to get KO'ed. Khan completely shut-down and dominated Collazo. Fucking fantastic performance.

Oh, and what's with the Mexican national Anthem? Maidana is Argentino lmfao.


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

Stone Rose said:


> The boy done good. He isn't a fucking "bum" and you know it. Good performance by Amir against a proven, hardass New Yorker. There is nothing to criticize.
> ,


I think he's constant holding warrants fair criticism. Also that girly scream he let out when he got hit on the hip with a tap late in the fight.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Someone haul this creature away please...


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Why they singing the Mexican national anthem?


:rofl


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

She's not doing a much better job either.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

This bitch is horrible.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Why they singing the Mexican national anthem?


Srsly wtf and why?


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

Hook! said:


> so many people picked collazo but still give khan no credit
> fuck off you cunts.


this


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Hook! said:


> so many people picked collazo but still give khan no credit
> fuck off you cunts.


Exactly, don't worry I'm going to call these wankers out in a thread tomorrow. Theres at least 40 guys need to own up and give plaudits to Khan and admit they got it wrong.

Its the minority of bitter guys shitting on Khan tonight that are pathetic. That was a complete schooling tonight get in line boys. KING KHAN IS BACK :deal


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Bitch is cray cray


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Always think of the Simpsons episode...
> 
> " Due to popular demand, we will for-go our National anthems."


:lol:


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

No. Not Tyrese again.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Hope Chino makes this competitive otherwise ive had around 4 hours sleep in 48 hours for another Mayweather domination.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, no wonder why. That Argentine national anthem sucked...


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

It's time for the GOAT to perform.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Tyrese? Man this card has been a spectacle


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

how high does floyd want his shorts?

worried about body shots?


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Khan coming off a long layoff completely shuts-down and dominates Collazo. Damn good performance from Khan.


One of his best, at a time when he had the most to prove as well


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Exactly, don't worry I'm going to call these wankers out in a thread tomorrow. Theres at least 40 guys need to own up and give plaudits to Khan and admit they got it wrong.
> 
> Its the minority of bitter guys shitting on Khan tonight that are pathetic. That was a complete schooling tonight get in line boys. KING KHAN IS BACK :deal


#YesWeKhan !


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Get it, Tyreese!!!


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Stiffjab said:


> I think he's constant holding warrants fair criticism. Also that girly scream he let out when he got hit on the hip with a tap late in the fight.


He got viciously low blowed you not see the replay?


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

You telling me Tyrese did the best anthem? What the fuck is happening?


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Spent so much on the undercard, that crackjob is all they could afford?!


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

omg plugged himself with the anthem :rofl


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Doing a self shout out after singing the national anthem? That's a paddlin'


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

Mayweather is going to stop Maidana tonight.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

what sort of wanker advertises his website address after singing the national anthem?


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

Tyrese must need fans


----------



## LFC_Rambo (May 26, 2013)

Stone Rose said:


> Hope Chino makes this competitive otherwise ive had around 4 hours sleep in 48 hours for another Mayweather domination.


Ill put you to sleep at the meet if you want bro


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> Srsly wtf and why?


Cinco de Mayo. Only thing I can think of...


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Collazo rocking a Mexican flag, Mexican anthem when a Mexican isn't fighting 

Smart business :lol:


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Khan fucking SUCKED. Had he not been allowed to hold, push Collazo's head down, and pushoff/clinch he would've lost like in the Lamont Peterson fight


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Not gonna waste my time on this shit.
I'm off to watch the Vanilla Ice Project.
You all pm me or link me with your RBRs and the final results.


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> He got viciously low blowed you not see the replay?


It was on the hip. I'm not talking about the low blow that droped him.

Khan cliched harder in this fight then he does with his pencil dick on skype :deal


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Damn Tyrese, trying to get followers, come on son.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Maidana should be coming out to DMX gon give it to ya


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Floyd TKO 11.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

OH YEAH HES COMING OUT TO A MEXICAN SONG


the song basically says " im the boss of all bosses"


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

That Mexican National anthem iwas horrible. The Argentine one was not much better. Tyrese killed it, though.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Stiffjab said:


> I think he's constant holding warrants fair criticism. Also that girly scream he let out when he got hit on the hip with a tap late in the fight.


Nowhere near as bad as Broner's gay little grunt at every little shot he makes. Khan did the business tonight, i didnt think he held too much ( although i am drunk ) ,Collazo asked for everything he got.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

I just hope Maidana stuns him badly or KD's Floyd...it would be enough for me


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Not gonna waste my time on this shit.
> I'm off to watch the Vanilla Ice Project.
> You all pm me or link me with your RBRs and the final results.


Course you aren't sweetheart.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Those national anthems were all shit. Tyreese's was just cringeworthy, though. Saying his facebook and shit after lmfao.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Maidana feelin good...


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

That 17 lb weight difference has me nervous.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

:happy WARcos :ibutt


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

so what happened with Maidana's gloves?


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Haven't been this excited in a long time.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Bernstein on that Eminem shit.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Referencing Eminem? Could this shit go anymore banana's?


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

No you didn't.......


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

who's this jamoke?


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

The announcer quoting Eminem for fucks sake

I nearly miss BANG, BANG, BANG BANG!


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

That's fucking embarrassing.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

The song is a corrido of Mexicans...

so dedicated to narcos... mexicos biggest kingpin drug dealers//


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> One of his best, at a time when he had the most to prove as well


All this fucking hate is unwarranted, though. Collazo was a very, very tough fight to take coming off a long layoff.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Mauro stating lyrics from Eminem’s Academy Award-Winning “Lose Yourself”


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Referencing Eminem? Could this shit go anymore banana's?


It appears so.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Who the fuck is this asshole?


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

The fuck?! It's doink the clown?!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

WTF?:lol:


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Wtf


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

wank entrance


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Come on Marcos lad let's see how Floyd reacts to some raw power, if you can catch him


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

oooooooooooooooooook...


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

is this real life?

*is this real fucking life?*


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, this entire card feels like I'm watching the Showtime main channel, not a $70 ppv.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Even Germans are looking at this ring entrance and thinking what the hell is happening


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Floyd coming down the aisle strapped with a white and black clown.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

At the Canelo fight, Lil Wayne got booed and nearly cried haha


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd saddens me letting that ****** Bieber walk with him.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Lil Wayne killing it, literally, turned my headphones off.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

JB wearing Givenchy 

Lil Wayne singing like he gonna cry

A fucking circus

what even is this shit?


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

what is his relationship with beiber exactly?


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Why does floyd persist in having lil wayne signing him to the ring he fucking sucks balls.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow Beiber looks such a cunt.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Coming out with Lil Wayne and Justin Bieber. If ever confirmation was needed that Mayweathers a homosexual its right here.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Bieber again -_-

WITH A FUCKIN FEDORA ON?

WTF?!?!


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

This ain't fucking music...... and i'm saying that as a death metal fan!


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

I cant help but question a man who takes "beebs" as backup.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

is this Wayne's newest? this shit weak...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

This ring-walk is so cringey. Fuck, this whole show was a complete let-down, besides Khan/Collazo. Khan should've just went ahead and fought on the main channel and headlined his own card.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Referencing Eminem? Could this shit go anymore banana's?


You had to ask, didn't you.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> *All this fucking hate is unwarranted*, though. Collazo was a very, very tough fight to take coming off a long layoff.


I know right? So what, he thinks highly of himself, you have to in life! Nobidy got anywhere thinking they'd fail!


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

#TheMoneyTeam


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Honeyghan - Curry / Douglas - Tyson anyone or just plain old Mayweather -Baldomir/Canelo/Guerreo/etc etc ???????????????


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Just woke up to join the chb boiii's on Skype. Feel like a zombie lol! 

PBF in 10.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Lets go money may


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Coming out with Lil Wayne and Justin Bieber. If ever confirmation was needed that Mayweathers a homosexual its right here.


You got my ass banned buy yeah!! Fucking what!!


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

omg i so want that mexican TMT shirt


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

TSOL said:


> so what happened with Maidana's gloves?


He's allowed to wear the same brand, but not the custom made gloves.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> You had to ask, didn't you.


:rofl

Next Maidana KO's Floyd.........


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> is this Wayne's newest? this shit weak...


Thus guy is pain to my ears!!


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

im so glad theres a mute button


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

These type of walkouts are actually embarrassing to boxing.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Only 148 tonight?

Really interesting.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

homebrand said:


> what is his relationship with beiber exactly?


Sexual.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

that was like some shit out of batman. where's the joker?


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Maidana with a bigger weight advantage on Floyd than Canelo had. WTF?


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Floyd by zzzZzZzzZzZzZzZZzZzZz


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Damn! Maidan coming in as a Junior-Middleweight.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Stone Rose said:


> Honeyghan - Curry / Douglas - Tyson anyone or just plain old Mayweather -Baldomir/Canelo/Guerreo/etc etc ???????????????


I think Maidana has his times in the fight but, it's May world...


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Gah damn, what a cringe ass ring walk/show :lol: :rofl

Now come on got damn it Floyd :scaredas: :scaredas:


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Damn...165, 17 pound difference, that's crazy.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

The moment!!!!!!


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

17 rounds I


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Ashikaga said:


> Floyd by zzzZzZzzZzZzZzZZzZzZz


:rofl


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

how much does maidana weigh?


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Tony Weeks, the face of Audi


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

That is one hell of a weight advantage. That shit can be dangerous.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hook! said:


> so many people picked collazo but still give khan no credit
> fuck off you cunts.


i think its because khan has a lot of haters


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Nice to see Oscar back in the ring smiling hope rehab did him good.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Ashikaga said:


> Floyd by zzzZzZzzZzZzZzZZzZzZz


:rofl


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Ey......TBE..........TBE


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Who's the fucking TBE parrot in the background


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Trash Bags said:


> how much does maidana weigh?


165


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Floyd needs to pounce right out the gate, get rough and get dirty.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I feel sorry for whomever paid for this card. :-(


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> 165


jesus.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Thought Floyd was crying there.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> 165


If i was a boxer id demand same day weigh in


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

itsmeagain said:


> Thus guy is pain to my ears!!


he ain't been good in a long time...


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

Chino! Chino! Chino!


----------



## Pretty_Girl_Lori (Mar 17, 2014)

War Floyd!!! :bbb


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Get in Maidana:bbb


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

chino charging in!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Break down the defense chino!!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

good hook by Floyd off the ropes...


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Break down the defense chino!!


he won't the pace will slow in a couple of rounds and Floyd easily wins this fight by UD or late knockout.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Maidana is 1 up.


----------



## RagingB(_)LL (Jun 5, 2013)

Go Chino!!!


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

finally someone just going at floyd :smile


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

YES 1-0 Chino.

@PrimadonnaKool.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Maidana 1 round !


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Round 1 10-9 Maidana...


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Good round for Maidana, but Mayweather started picking him apart at the end of the round.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Maidana going full Hatton


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

holy shit I just won my avatar bet... maidana won 1 round already


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Maidana came to fight. ALreayd did better than fucking Canelo lmfao.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

That was the most interesting opening round of Mayweather's career.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

10-9 Maidana! @Doc, you won your bet, bro.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

OH 

MEH

Mother

FUCKIN 

God 

mang!!!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Good round for Maidana, 

10-9 Maidana.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

This is how to fight Mayweather no respect just get right in with a crazy attack you might aswell you have nothing to lose solid first round from Maidana are you watching Guerrero and Canelo.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Roldan went after Hearns like this. Hearns waited a few rounds, the pace slowed and Hearns picked him apart. You can expect even a great like Hearns or Floyd to be rattled,but they slow down and win easily.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

good countering by Floyd. Good attacking by Chino...


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

1-1


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Back of the head tho...
Like I have been spreading thru all these forums tho.
#Butudon 'thearmetho

Stupid azz Canelo didn't have tha Bawz... Go of this this.
fucken fGgot!!!


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Mayweather adjusting to Maidana slowly now.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Maidana already done better than Canelo

FUCK YEAH CHINO!!


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Maidna Bronering Mayweather.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Round 2 Mayweather. He fought at his pace and landed the better shots, although Maidana did work...

19-19


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Maidana looks gassed already


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Mayweather adjusting to Maidana slowly now.


The longer it goes the more floyd adapts.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Back of the head tho...
> Like I have been spreading thru all these forums tho.
> #Butudon 'thearmetho
> 
> ...


Guy was a fucking disgrace that fight. I can't believe fucking Robert Guerrero and now Maidana did a better job than him.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

20-18 Maidana.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

No respect expected, and none given


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Maidana already done better than Canelo
> 
> FUCK YEAH CHINO!!


Roldan did better than Virgil Hill against Hearns. That means nothing. The wild fighter still doesn't win against a great. Canelo still 5 times the fighter Maidana is.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

now, this is the difference between canelo and maidaina


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

May starting to get loose...


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Maidana just goimg for it. Love iy


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Guy was a fucking disgrace that fight. I can't believe fucking Robert Guerrero and now Maidana did a better job than him.


I'm fADed... Glad you understand me homie.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> now, this is the difference between canelo and maidaina


you cannot seriously think Maidana is as good as Canelo? He takes punches to give them.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Maidana is a fucking bull in there!


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> I'm fADed... Glad you understand me homie.


I'm really FaDed tho


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Mayweathe cant keep on the ropes. Theres a feeling maidana will land sonething flush


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

2-1 floyd


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

2-1 maidana


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

3-0 Miadana


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

yeah chinooo, good man


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

This might be early but i SWEAR May has lost a step


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> you cannot seriously think Maidana is as good as Canelo? He takes punches to give them.


yeah, you tell me that the first three rounds of this fight even compares to that garbage canelo threw out there


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Maidanas already done more than Canelo and Guerrero combined.


----------



## RagingB(_)LL (Jun 5, 2013)

Maidana actually making Floyd miss wide with some of his shots, never thought I`d see him of all fighters pull that off.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Floyd in Round 3

29-28 Mayweather...


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Damn MM rabbit punching like a mothafucker...MM gonna tire out.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Garcia a top cornerman.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Mayweathe cant keep on the ropes. Theres a feeling maidana will land sonething flush


:deal

37 will is waaay past prime in every sport


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Chino is a tough bastard, but Mayweather is not stressed.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Mayweather cut!


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Floyd CUT??


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> yeah, you tell me that the first three rounds of this fight even compares to that garbage canelo threw out there


style of fight. Maidana is not as good as Canelo. Kinchen gave Hearns a tough fight. Hearns beat Hill. Hill knocked out Kinchen in one. styles make fights.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Mayweather cut...


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

MM cut...


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

This is how I always envisioned Mayweather vs P.Williams.


----------



## Deckard (Jul 25, 2012)

Mayweather showing his age imo, not vintage, still probably going to win this fight.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Mayweather has lost something


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

now the cut might make this interesting.. Floyd might get rattled emotionally. I remember how SRL hated to get cut.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Fucking Mayweather looks old in there, needs his referee to help him on the inside


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

3-1 floyd


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Chino has no respect. Psycho


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Trainer like Garcia, Conditioning Coach like Ariza can take you a long way.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Fucking love you Chino!!!


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

3-1 maidana.... maidana landed so many body shots and is making mayweather bleed!


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

fuk yeah CHINOOO :ibutt


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

mayweather needs to stop begging the ref for help....reminds me of the hatton fight


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Maidana schooling Floyd :lol::lol::lol:

4-0


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

blood from nose too


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

oh hell


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Maidana doing a lot better than expected. Very interesting fight so far.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Floyd round

39-37 Maidana.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Khan looked really good IMO.


I thought he did very well mate.He has limitations but that was a good performance IMO.

Not enjoying Maidana's tactics here though!


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

I don't like how Maywewther is looking.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Floyd in a close 4th. Cut for the first time in 17+years.

39-37 Mayweather...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Hahah! Chino!!!!!!!


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Chino is making May miss wide.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Sept... Fight RIP


----------



## Deckard (Jul 25, 2012)

Tryna knee him! :lol:


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Maidana not phased by the "Moment"...


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

FLoyd has the straight right hand


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Maidana beating dat azz


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Thurman beats Mayweather. Mayweather is not the same. He should retire on top.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

4-1 china... 3-2 if your nice///


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Shut the fuck up, Paulie. He's letting Floyd off the hook so much, but he was moaning and crying like a bitch about Khan. Mayweather has been throwing a shit-ton of elbows too.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

The Twinz tho??
#MissJack


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

:hi guys


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

CHINOOOOO!!!!!!!

May got old overnight


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

5-0 :lol:


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Just sat here watching

mesmerized


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Maidana's a fuckin animal. Looks like one and fights like one. Reminding me of a young Ricky Hatton v Kostya Tszyu.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

War Chino!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Maidana all the way in Round 5. Good bodyshots and greater activity.

48-47 Mayweather...


----------



## On the Money (Jun 10, 2013)

Floyd is losing this fight so far


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Floyd is old


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> style of fight. Maidana is not as good as Canelo. Kinchen gave Hearns a tough fight. Hearns beat Hill. Hill knocked out Kinchen in one. styles make fights.


yeah, canelos better and gave floyd a better fight

you win


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd wants to turn this around. If he lands some body punches and then finishes it with an occasional right hand.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Chino breaking down the wall


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Floyd's round so far with short, clean counters...


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

He needs a ko and has no ko power


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> yeah, canelos better and gave floyd a better fight
> 
> you win


I am saying you cannot say Maidana is better than Canelo during a fight. Lets see how it works out. I think Floyd will win this in the end. Aggression works for some fighters like Roldan or Maidana. Ironically they are from the same country. ARgentina. as was Monzon.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I can't believe the referee sucks ass! Mayweather looks at him for help and he recieves it. What the fuck!?


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

"Chino" tho.. Stupid azz passive Alvarez (idiot) 
Pac still can't hold Floyd's ball hair tho...


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Good round for Cryweather :-(


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

huge floyd round


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Fascinating fight.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

5-1.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Chino has to keep this up for the rest of the fight. If he rests? Floyd will take over. That is a problem for Maidana as much as aggression is for Floyd.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Fuck this is amazing


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

@shenmue, you are the mothefucking man, brother!!!!!! Even if Chino doesn´t win this, you are the fucking man!


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

3-3 good fight so far but Chino getting tired.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Good comeback for Floyd in round 6.

58-56 Mayweather...


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> I am saying you cannot say Maidana is better than Canelo during a fight. Lets see how it works out. I think Floyd will win this in the end. Aggression works for some fighters like Roldan or Maidana. Ironically they are from the same country. ARgentina. as was Monzon.


i agree

i just took floyd live bet at -350

just saying...that shit canelo pulled was garbage


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

I dont tihnk may got old overnnight

lots of boxers have trouble against awkward brawlers


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

...so this guy knocks out Pacquiao with ease? LMFAO.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

5-1 4-2 if your nice


----------



## Deckard (Jul 25, 2012)

Mayweather, a welterweight is basically fighting a super middleweight tonight. It's bullshit.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Floyd getting some control. Chino tiring


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Chino running out of steam ?


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

I wonder whether Floyd paid off a judge this time. Looks like he might need it.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Theron said:


> I dont tihnk may got old overnnight
> 
> lots of boxers have trouble against awkward brawlers


it is true, the brawlers get a great fighter out of rhythm.. But when Maidana slows, Floyd will start to take over. Maidana has to keep throwing or he is in trouble.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

he has to keep up the pressure. If Maidana throws for all 12. he wins, but it is not that easy.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Mayweather just turned this fight around!


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

another big floyd round


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Deckard said:


> Mayweather, a welterweight is basically fighting a super middleweight tonight. It's bullshit.


How much was the unofficial weights?


----------



## BadJuju83 (Jul 24, 2012)

Where's Bama's scorecard?


Prepare to defibrillate...


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Mayweather looking as shopworn as Manny Pac.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

5-2


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

5-2 maidana...


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

floyd up by 4 or 5 points


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

killer kirkland is too much for floyd at this point is his career.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

4-3 Floyd, Maidana gassing.


----------



## Deckard (Jul 25, 2012)

tezel8764 said:


> How much was the unofficial weights?


Floyd weighs 148, Maidana 165.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Floyd getting his comfort level again.

68-65 Mayweather...


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Lawd had mercy 

Hell of a fight haha

I'm pissin' off the neighbors for sure :rofl


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Doc said:


> 5-2 maidana...


shut up


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

4-3 Maidana


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> Floyd getting his comfort level again.
> 
> 68-65 Mayweather...


Maidana slowed just a little and Floyd takes over.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

WEEKS SUCKS ASS! Fucking corrupt asswhipe!


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Deckard said:


> Floyd weighs 148, Maidana 165.


:lol:


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Mayweather complaining like his " lil bro " ner.

Top fight , hats off to both fighters, Maidana is as hard a man as you will ever meet.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

another floyd round


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd should try for the knockout after a few rounds.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

4-4


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

TV Johnny in the building as well...


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

6-2 maidana... but it can be 5-3 maidana as well...

all I know is maidana is winning!


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Fuck I can't believe I didn't score this. GO CHINOO!!!!!!!


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

Floyd has righted the ship somewhat


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

5-3 Maidana.


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Mayweather has controlled the last three round to carve out a decent lead on my card.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

5-3 Mayweather


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Come on chino get a second wind.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't think Mayweather looks old. His reflexes and speed are good. He's just getting roughed up on the ropes. 5-3 Maidana


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd is going to land body punches the next round. Watch this..


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Sloppy like amateurs hahaha


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

When Khan holds its disgraceful and points deductions

When Mayweather holds twice as much, its smart boxing and allowed by referees


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> Floyd getting his comfort level again.
> 
> 68-65 Mayweather...


:lol: Fuck off comfort level. I've never seen him less comfortable.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

78-74 Mayweather...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> Sloppy like amateurs hahaha


This!

What happened to Mayweather saying that about Bradley/Pacquiao and everyone agreeing?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Drew101 said:


> Mayweather has controlled the last three round to carve out a decent lead on my card.


That's how I have it Drew.I thought he'd only need three rounds to work things out but he's got it now.


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> When Khan holds its disgraceful and points deductions
> 
> When Mayweather holds twice as much, its smart boxing and allowed by referees


:lol::deal


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Stone Rose said:


> :lol: Fuck off comfort level. I've never seen him less comfortable.


Bullshit. :lol:


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

5-4 Mayweather


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

6-3 maidana... but I can also see 5-4 maidana... its very close


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Mayweather round, taking over.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Thought Maidana was in trouble at the end there.
Floyd back in total control now he has Chino at a safe distance.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Mayweather knows how to shut your water off. Maidana also getting tired. Does he have a second wind? The fight has changed in that Mayweather is the harder puncher and the leader in the ring.

88-83 Mayweather...


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

I thought maidana would do alright but i never thought he would do this well

WAR CHINO


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

5-4.

I can see the yank judges giving it to Floyd, by being black & American.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

How many missed punches in that montage during rounds, yet complimenting mayweather bias showtime lol no better than hbo


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Weeks 'stop stop stop'


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Floyd is fighting this bull and breaking him down.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

If Floyd just stay at ring center this is easy for him...

I don't know about all that chillin' on the ropes for Chino to go wild on him....:!:


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Not any holding on the ropes a few times and Weeks comes in and breaks them for no reason:-(


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> If Floyd just stay at ring center this is easy for him...
> 
> I don't know about all that chillin' on the ropes for Chino to go wild on him....:!:


you can get caught more in the center. Against the ropes if a big punch lands a guy can buffer some of the punch leaning on the ropes and absorb it better.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

6-4 Mayweather


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

7-3 floyd


----------



## Deckard (Jul 25, 2012)

Money May got this.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Another Floyd round


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

ok 6-4 maidana... or I can see it even as welll....

close fight!


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Even.

Maidana has got tiered.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

5-5.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Mayweather too accurate. landing the clean, showy punches.

98-92 Mayweather...


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

I want Roger back :cry


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd-Clinchko.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Marcos tiring, Floyd taking over, i haven't scored it but off the top of my head i'd have it even with two rounds left.Floyd will win but it's the most vulnerable he's looked in years.That's in no small part due to the oppostion as well, Maidana's a hard and proud cunt.


----------



## Deckard (Jul 25, 2012)

If Amir Khan had a chin I honestly think he would beat this Floyd. Too much speed and enough power. Floyd has looked slow in this fight.


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Another round for Clinchweather.


----------



## RagingB(_)LL (Jun 5, 2013)

My fucking stream cut off after the 6th round and I haven't been able to log back on and watch the fight since, I had it 5-1 Maidana at that point.


Oh and may xmeforums burn in hell for all eternity for depriving me of watching this fight due to their completely unreliable streams, NEVER will I use that site again, goddamn motherfuckers.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Maidana needs something big like the Amir Khan fight...


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

this proves how much better and complete Floyd is than Broner.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Pac v Mayweather seems competitive again all of a sudden.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

7-4 Mayweather


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

6-5 maidana....


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Maidana the fuckin man :bbb


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Fuuuuark the scoring is going to be interesting


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

6-4 Maidana.

Cue the American robbery.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

So... Mayweather holds, clinches, throws elbows, and whines to the ref--it's a masterclass. Khan does it and he's a bum, disgrace...


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Tough little bastard


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Maidana needs a KO


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Mayweather in round 11

108-101 Mayweather...


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> this proves how much better and complete Floyd is than Broner.


you have put broners name in with ali and now with mayweather?

wtf?


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Maidana has a strong case of going down in boxing history here. Deserves the win.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> you have put broners name in with ali and now with mayweather?
> 
> wtf?


I didnt mention Ali.. This fight is connected to Broner. Broner struggled. Floyd is taking over
..


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

SLOPPY can not score this fight, need slow motion because its just wild throws


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

floyd 9-3


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Mayweather wins

8-4


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

@Vic :rofl


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

some of you guys give Maidana a round for landing 2 punches, when the rest of the round Mayweather controlled it. I expect people saying this fight was fixed after Floyd wins a decision. It might be a SD, but he will win a decision.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

maidana! won!!!!!!!!!


7-5

won the last 2 rounds!


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Fuck man this could be it May's first official loss


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

6-6.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

6-6


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

It better be 7-5 Floyd minimum.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Mayweather by 3 pts


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

MAIDANA YOU DA MAN

I could see this fiight as a draw though


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Maidana has fought hard. Excellent fight. Round 12 to Maidana

117-111 Floyd Mayweather...


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

great effort from chino, thought Floyd should have been penalised for excessive holding on the ropes


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

It should be Floyd's fight, close but relatively clear.

I have this horrible gut feeling on a draw though.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Stone Rose said:


> Maidana has a strong case of going down in boxing history here. Deserves the win.


you can't be serious


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

I'd love it if Maidana won on the cards but it just wont happen, I havent scored the fight but hes not backed.

If Canelo did this he probably would have won LOL


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Fucking love Maidana. Sohope he gets this.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Now way Vegas robs their boy Floyd. No way.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd won. tough fight but it was expected with the awkward style.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Rematch, I see it as a draw


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> some of you guys give Maidana a round for landing 2 punches, when the rest of the round Mayweather controlled it. I expect people saying this fight was fixed after Floyd wins a decision. It might be a SD, but he will win a decision.


Fight on the sweet spot MAG.He have a great effort but much of the time the crowd were fooled.


----------



## el mosquito (May 30, 2013)

Floyd is TBE


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Floyd lost almost every RD... lol he go hey the decision tho... lol


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I didn´t score it round by round, I was nervous watching it. But it was clsoe as hell....


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

shit


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

good scoring from the judges


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

117-111 aye? Fuck off.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

judges :-(


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Damn.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Damn Jimmy Lennon pulled the Okie Doke there


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Good scorecards. Why not have a rematch?


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

and thats why you shouldnt fight in the usa....americans get personal refs and 5 point head starts


----------



## Deckard (Jul 25, 2012)

Fucking Lennon Jr teasing like that. And bullshit MD too.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

better be a rematch


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

46-0


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

:rofl yeah right


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Rematch, please.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Come on now... lol


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

HAHAH! Paulie shits on the judges. They didn't watch the fight--lmfao. GBP about robberies., though.


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

how come the same commentator kept saying khan should be penalized for holding, yet praised floyd for it


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

The right man won.


----------



## Deckard (Jul 25, 2012)

Please don't tell me that's Justin Bieber behind him.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

114-114 is exactly what I had :lol:

fun fight. thought tony weeks broke it up too much though.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

haha Paullie right though

those 2 judges watching some other shit


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

:lo:


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Mayweather 8 rounds to 4!


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

bullshit MD
was a UD


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

BOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Maidana was dirty as hell though, didn't want to say it during the fight but the punches behind the head were ridiculous.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

"Chino, Chino, Chino"....


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> HAHAH! Paulie shits on the judges. They didn't watch the fight--lmfao. GBP about robberies., though.


Whats Paulie saying?


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

The right person probably got the verdict but Maidana deserves massive credit for hos perfomance. He made Floyd very uncomfortable and did a lot better than most people expected. It was an 8-4 or 7-5 type decision for me. 

Mayweather sounds like he's going to cry lol


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Hook! said:


> you can't be serious


Fair enough it's gone 6 in the morning here and i've had a drink or 10 but that was a close fuckin fight . No bias, i love both fighters but Floyd nearly got starched there i don't care what you say.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Last thing I want to see when watching boxing is justin bieber there in a fukn fedora with aviators in a hawaiin shirt


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

good scores except the draw one. Floyd and Maidana a rematch? It would be the exact same fight. Floyd will not fight him again.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

tezel8764 said:


> @Vic :rofl


What can I say, right ? What can I say....:lol:


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Chino got boned!!!!


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

FFS, a rematch is not warranted.


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) (Jun 3, 2013)

Horrible scores Maidana took 5


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Haha Maidana is class.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Whats Paulie saying?


Exactly that--they didn't watch the fight. He said too bad the two judges didn't watch the fight.


----------



## johnmaff36 (Aug 3, 2012)

What was the judges scorecards?

in work and cant get fuck all on it


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

YEAH seems like a rematch coming


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

9-3 Floyd


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

HAHAH! Look at the Floyd-Joys squirming. Love this day!


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Guys are you serious, a rematch?


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Stone Rose said:


> Fair enough it's gone 6 in the morning here and i've had a drink or 10 but that was a close fuckin fight . No bias, i love both fighters but Floyd nearly got starched there i don't care what you say.


nearly starched :rofl hahahahahaha


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

floyd won wide
learn boxing and how to score you mongs


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Those bitching about weeks haven't said shit about the knee, low blows, or rabbit punches...


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Chino got boned!!!!


you know, I like Chino's style, but if he is going to beat Floyd, he has to keep the aggression going for all 12 rounds and not rest. Since no fighter can keep aggression up that long, the better fighter will take control when the fight slows down.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

johnmaff36 said:


> What was the judges scorecards?
> 
> in work and cant get fuck all on it


one was draw then 117-111 i think and the other 116 i think


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> FFS, a rematch is not warranted.


You're right lets watch clear cut 12-0's from now on. Competitive fan pleasing fights shouldn't have rematches.


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> That's how I have it Drew.I thought he'd only need three rounds to work things out but he's got it now.


Yeah, and ultimately, he did get it halfway through the fight. I had it 116-112 Mayweather, with room excepted for a draw.


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

116-112 and 115-113 for Floyd are the correct scorecards imo


----------



## Deckard (Jul 25, 2012)

No fucking rematch, We want Floyd-Paq or Foyd-Khan.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Fuck yes. That was a good scrap!!!!


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

WTF just happened? Golden Boy must think they are slick.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

bert clements you blind fuck


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

"I have to give him the rematch because I beat him"- Marcos Maidana


----------



## chipper jones (Jun 4, 2013)

lol i bet they aren't having a rematch..


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

If Maidana had slightly better stamina he would have made sure of it. Gutted right now.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

All 3 showtime guys score for Floyd.

SJS20 scores for Floyd.

Duhhh


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Was there a 117-111 there?

116-112 or a point either way at most.Fair decision and Khan will be gutted now.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Mayweather goes life and death against Maidana--complete master-class. Pacquiao at least won his fight against a...what, P4P #3 fighter and won clearly--he looked like an amateur and he's done. :-(


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> "I have to give him the rematch because I beat him"- Marcos Maidana


:haggis Maidana a cool cat


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Theron said:


> Last thing I want to see when watching boxing is justin bieber there in a fukn fedora with aviators in a hawaiin shirt


A good point. Is Mayweather angling to be the boxing Michael Jackson ?


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Ivan Drago said:


> You're right lets watch clear cut 12-0's from now on. Competitive fan pleasing fights shouldn't have rematches.


Not when we have a clear winner.... Controversial and disputed decisions warrant rematches, but not this fight.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Every commentator, majority of posters, and majority of judges had it for Floyd...best you could hope for was a draw. Maidana gassed himself, and Floyd landed the much harder shots from 6th on.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

mayweather clearly won. i had 8-4. i could see 7-5, but no way did maidana win and it wasnt a tie.


----------



## BadJuju83 (Jul 24, 2012)

Ilesey said:


> The right person probably got the verdict but Maidana deserves massive credit for hos perfomance. He made Floyd very uncomfortable and did a lot better than most people expected. It was an 8-4 or 7-5 type decision for me.
> 
> Mayweather sounds like he's going to cry lol


+1


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

That was an entertaining fight because Maidanas aggression but overall Floyd won by a good few rounds. Maidana being the winner is wishful thinking.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Ivan Drago said:


> You're right lets watch clear cut 12-0's from now on. Competitive fan pleasing fights shouldn't have rematches.


I thought the crowd should have started to chant: "MANNY! MANNY! MANNY! MANNY!" :lol:


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Was there a 117-111 there?
> 
> 116-112 or a point either way at most.Fair decision and Khan will be gutted now.


Depends on what you score. I could see Floyd by wide decision. This decision is going to get blown WAY out of proportion and it's too bad. They had a fun fight, Floyd won, and all we'll hear about it how it was a robbery.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> "I have to give him the rematch because I beat him"- Marcos Maidana


the rematch makes no sense. Exact same fight. good action at first , Maidana slows a little and floyd wins a decision. Same fight 10 times in a row. The cut might happen 4 out of the 10 fights.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

115-113. Mayweather. I don't have a big problem with any of the cards really. Some of those rounds were hard to score


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Paulie going in hard


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Mayweather goes life and death against Maidana--complete master-class. Pacquiao at least won his fight against a...what, P4P #3 fighter and won clearly--he looked like an amateur and he's done. :-(


Life and death?
Check out the Marquez-Vasquez fights.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

"can we use our gloves next time?" :lol:


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> Not when we have a clear winner.... Controversial and disputed decisions warrant rematches, but not this fight.


Fuck off.

I had it a draw as did many others, many had Mayweather by a few rounds.

Regardless of all that, that was the best fight Floyd has ever been in are you telling me you don't want to see that again?


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> the rematch makes no sense. Exact same fight. good action at first , Maidana slows a little and floyd wins a decision. Same fight 10 times in a row. The cut might happen 4 out of the 10 fights.


I'd rather see Provo v Floyd.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> Not when we have a clear winner.... Controversial and disputed decisions warrant rematches, but not this fight.


Lol "controversial" and/or "disputed", by who...people who legitimately hate the man?


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

On other terms I felt my $50 warranted a entertaining bout and I got one. :good

I bought the last two Guerrrero & Alverez and I fucking wasted my money on those PPV's :-(.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> the rematch makes no sense. Exact same fight. good action at first , Maidana slows a little and floyd wins a decision. Same fight 10 times in a row. The cut might happen 4 out of the 10 fights.


if they do it again at least let maidana use his fucking gloves. and dont break it up when maidana has an arm free and is landing good shots


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Old Pacquaio beats old Mayweather ?


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

What do you know.. my internet gets cut back on during the 11th round..

I'm switching to Verizon, fuck comcast.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Sloppy, scrappy fight not entertaining due to mayweather. It was all due to Maidana keeping coming forward throwing wildly. 
Bring on Khan for his long overdue 12 round beating Woooooo


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> I thought the crowd should have started to chant: "MANNY! MANNY! MANNY! MANNY!" :lol:


They should never have stopped chanting that, still the best guy out there 6 years later. (Except from Chino)


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

9-3 or 8-4 mayweather are acceptable 
big credit to maidana for making it competitive


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

TSOL said:


> if they do it again at least let maidana use his fucking gloves. and dont break it up when maidana has an arm free and is landing good shots


it will not matter much.. Floyd will always win. Hey what does your name TSOL stand for?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Life and death?
> Check out the Marquez-Vasquez fights.


Dude, the commentators had Mayweather by a few rounds. Some posters here had it a draw. I'm a little tipsy, but I sure as shit know Pacquiao had the harder fight against P4P #3 Bradley and won that shit very convincingly, no excuses. I'm just making a comparison because everyone was shitting hard on Pacquiao saying he was finished, an amateur.


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> Not when we have a clear winner.... Controversial and disputed decisions warrant rematches, but not this fight.


You're right, because we never see rematches of fights that end in knockouts after all... :rolleyes


----------



## el mosquito (May 30, 2013)

i had two streaming links, one broke down after the introduction. the second broke down when mayweather was about to take over. so far my memory of this fight is maidana hitting mayweather over and over with the over right hand


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Say what anybody will about Coach Garcia, he has improved Marcos Maidana about 100 fold man ... :deal


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Mayweather adjusted and started busting dude up second half of the fight. Rematch would be a continuation of second half of the fight. I think Khan would be difficult for Floyd, really tough fight.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Hook! said:


> floyd won wide
> learn boxing and how to score you mongs


How about i learn boxing on your face you patronising internet prick ?I've been watching boxing since before your mother shat you out and that was a close fight.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

the fuck happened? I was with my family the whole night, missed the fight. 

got good family time though.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Floyd's slowing down a lot. He's due for a loss pretty soon if he keeps on. Maidana was fantastic regardless of the L on his record. Exceeded my expectations.


----------



## Danimal (Oct 9, 2013)

Great fight! Maidana did really well the first 5 rounds but he fell off in the last 7. Still wouldn't give him all the first 5, but he gave Floyd huge trouble. The judge who had it a draw shocked me TBH.


----------



## Ashstrodamus (Aug 28, 2013)

Ashstrodamus said:


> Broner UD
> Khan UD
> Maidana KO


Well, I got the first two right. Just wishful thinking on the third one.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Mayweather adjusted and started busting dude up second half of the fight. Rematch would be a continuation of second half of the fight. I think Khan would be difficult for Floyd, really tough fight.


In the rematch Floyd won't be spending NEAR the time on the ropes ... :deal


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

aliwasthegreatest said:


> Depends on what you score. I could see Floyd by wide decision. This decision is going to get blown WAY out of proportion and it's too bad. They had a fun fight, Floyd won, and all we'll hear about it how it was a robbery.


Yeah,people don't know that a robbery is Abril-Rios.
And they need to realise that aggression without landing doesn't mean points.That was a competitive but clear win.
And I said before,I wish Maidana a happy future,although when I said it I didn't think he'd be looking at a needless rematch.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Vic said:


> @shenmue, you are the mothefucking man, brother!!!!!! Even if Chino doesn´t win this, you are the fucking man!


Chino did well, too many were disrespecting his obvious talent and improvements. Real close fight.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Well tonights fights were sloppy and roughhousing at their finest. Been awake 24 hours so time for bed. 
No point in a rematch.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Stone Rose said:


> Old Pacquaio beats old Mayweather ?


Go home Stone Rose you're drunk...


----------



## BadJuju83 (Jul 24, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Was there a 117-111 there?
> 
> 116-112 or a point either way at most.Fair decision and Khan will be gutted now.


Why would Khan be gutted?

Scored it the same. It was a far better fight than I thought it would be be as well


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Stone Rose said:


> How about i learn boxing on your face you patronising internet prick ?I've been watching boxing since before your mother shat you out and that was a close fight.


wow very childish.
it was a competitive fight, but you can't make an argument for maidana winning any more than 5 rounds MAX. the cards were pretty good tbh, apart from the draw.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Yeah,people don't know that a robbery is Abril-Rios.
> And they need to realise that aggression without landing doesn't mean points.That was a competitive but clear win.
> And I said before,I wish Maidana a happy future,although when I said it I didn't think he'd be looking at a needless rematch.


I really don't see the point. Mayweather won't be so inclined to give the crowd such a pleasing fight. Why is it so hard for people to just appreciate a good fight and leave it alone?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Dude, the commentators had Mayweather by a few rounds. Some posters here had it a draw. I'm a little tipsy, but I sure as shit know Pacquiao had the harder fight against P4P #3 Bradley and won that shit very convincingly, no excuses. I'm just making a comparison because everyone was shitting hard on Pacquiao saying he was finished, an amateur.


You need to remember that there are plenty of Floyd fans who have big respect for Manny mate.
Great effort by Chino and Floyd's hardest night since Oscar but Floyd adjusted enough to win by at least two although I'm leaning more to 116-112.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> In the rematch Floyd won't be spending NEAR the time on the ropes ... :deal


I think it was by design early, he wanted Maidana to tire himself out, and I think it worked well for him. It also made the fight more fun.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

9-3 Mayweather, not really a close fight. 8-4 at the very best.

Too many people fell for the ineffective aggression tonight.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

BadJuju83 said:


> Why would Khan be gutted?
> 
> Scored it the same. It was a far better fight than I thought it would be be as well


Because they're talking about a rematch.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> You need to remember that there are plenty of Floyd fans who have big respect for Manny mate.
> Great effort by Chino and Floyd's hardest night since Oscar but Floyd adjusted enough to win by at least two although I'm leaning more to 116-112.


Chino was also 165 tonight...Floyd was 148, that's insane.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Who would've thought that the 2 biggest stars of the night are the same two fighters involved in arguably the best fight of 2010 ?


I fucking LOVE boxing


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

TFG said:


> 9-3 Mayweather, not really a close fight. 8-4 at the very best.
> 
> Too many people fell for the ineffective aggression tonight.


yep
bunch of clueless fanboys that score punching arms as flush shots


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Ivan Drago said:


> Fuck off.
> 
> I had it a draw as did many others, many had Mayweather by a few rounds.
> 
> Regardless of all that, that was the best fight Floyd has ever been in are you telling me you don't want to see that again?


No, I don't. Mayweather clearly won. Maidana fought dirty so I would rather see him fight a WW that can box.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> I think it was by design early, he wanted Maidana to tire himself out, and I think it worked well for him. It also made the fight more fun.


I see what you mean, and am not disagreeing at all....

It's just that the "sessions" on the ropes were where it gave the appearance of Maidana having more success than it really was at times, because when the fight was out in the center, Floyd ate him up. :yep

In short, IMO, if Floyd stays out in center it will be much easier all around. (again, IMO)


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> No, I don't. Mayweather clearly won. Maidana fought dirty so I would rather see him fight a WW that can box.


Mayweather has made a career of fighting dirty, they were both at it. Floyd is 'smart' when he does it but Maidana is 'crude'.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mayweather wont fight his contract out


----------



## Takamura (Sep 6, 2013)

116-112

Floyd won most rounds after the 7th IMO but Marcos aggression early gave him a couple of rounds. 

Floyd snatched a couple rounds with late right hands flush.

The body work Floyd did in the middle rounds halted Maidana's assault. Started fight at center ring and countering with Left hooks/uppers to the body and right hands over the top.

8-4 competitive but Maidana won at max 5 rounds


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Love both guys. Maidana against Thurman or Porter would be nice for the next. He could fight Khan or again or beat Broner again. He is actually right in knowing he has big options...


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

Hook! said:


> yep
> bunch of clueless fanboys that score punching arms as flush shots


no 5 rounds at best for chino. don't know how you can get 7 when he faded and only got one late round possibly. would have to rewatch.

I think I had 4 of the rounds on the first half for chino and then one in the next half. the rest were clear Floyd rounds. one flurry at the ropes doesn't steal the round.


----------



## manos de piedra (Mar 30, 2014)

Floyd by 3 or 4 rounds. Shocked because before the fight I didn't see him losing more than a round or 2. Right guy won, no doubt at all. All that TBE shit looks a bit fucking daft though.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Was it me or did Floyd hold far too much, weeks for sure helped him a lot.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Sittin Sonny said:


> You're right, because we never see rematches of fights that end in knockouts after all... :rolleyes


Your reaching.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Hook! said:


> wow very childish.
> it was a competitive fight, but you can't make an argument for maidana winning any more than 5 rounds MAX. the cards were pretty good tbh, apart from the draw.


As childish as telling me to " learn boxing "?

And Maidana winning 5 rounds does make it a close fight, which is basically all i said.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Stone Rose said:


> As childish as telling me to " learn boxing "?
> 
> And Maidana winning 5 rounds does make it a close fight, which is basically all i said.


no, you just threatened me on the internet mate.

nah you said he deserved to win. Maidana didn't win 5 rounds though really

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> I see what you mean, and am not disagreeing at all....
> 
> It's just that the "sessions" on the ropes were where it gave the appearance of Maidana having more success than it really was at times, because when the fight was out in the center, Floyd ate him up. :yep
> 
> In short, IMO, if Floyd stays out in center it will be much easier all around. (again, IMO)


I agree with that, plus all the punches to the back of the head he took while on the ropes was unnecessary, can't believe Weeks let that shit ride.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Mayweather wont fight his contract out


I pray to the boxing gods man!! I don't care if he retires next fight just make this miracle:


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Was it me or did Floyd hold far too much, weeks for sure helped him a lot.


No it wasn't just you. Weeks was fucking pathetic. Floyd looked at him helplessly at one point and Weeks listens and puts them apart. Seriously, Mayweather needs to fight outside of Vegas. That was some bull ass shit.


----------



## BadJuju83 (Jul 24, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Because they're talking about a rematch.


Ah, got you mate. Was scratching ma head there. Was half expecting folk too use Maidana's showing to big UP Khan, so got confused.

I hope the rematch does happen, not coz it was close but because it was a good fight to watch and Khan needs another fight or 2 plus Ramadan getting in the way for Sept. Get the feeling GB were trying too build a Broner-Khan fight for the end of this year but AB's performance was a let down so we'll see what happens.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Chino was also 165 tonight...Floyd was 148, that's insane.


That's probably why it took Floyd a while to work out how to get off the ropes.
And exactly why all this stuff about Floyd fighting middleweights is bullshit.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

115-113 Floyd...but it was extremely unimpressive. Maidana deserves a rematch. I think a rematch would be much less competitive though a proper ref taking points for those low blows...ffs


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

shenmue said:


> Was it me or did Floyd hold far too much, weeks for sure helped him a lot.


and Maidana rabbit punched all night 
swings and roundabouts

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> I pray to the boxing gods man!! I don't care if he retires next fight just make this miracle:


Cant see the pic


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Hook! said:


> no, you just threatened me on the internet mate.
> 
> nah you said he deserved to win. Maidana didn't win 5 rounds though really
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I objected to the mong thing and telling me to " learn boxing " when im sat here at 7 in the morning watching boxing.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

BadJuju83 said:


> Ah, got you mate. Was scratching ma head there. Was half expecting folk too use Maidana's showing to big UP Khan, so got confused.
> 
> I hope the rematch does happen, not coz it was close but because it was a good fight to watch and Khan needs another fight or 2 plus Ramadan getting in the way for Sept. Get the feeling GB were trying too build a Broner-Khan fight for the end of this year but AB's performance was a let down so we'll see what happens.


That's a fight I'd like to see mate, but Khan couldn't make 140 if he wanted now,and I think Broner knows he's best staying at 140 for now.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Was it me or did Floyd hold far too much, weeks for sure helped him a lot.


The fight was dirty. In spurts both fighters held a lot. Maidana gassed hard and held a lot during the early part of the 2nd half, but Floyd held a lot rounds 10-12. Maidana got away with a lot of flush, blatant lowblows and Floyd used his forearm all night. I always considered Weekes a great ref, but he did a shit job tonight


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Stone Rose said:


> I objected to the mong thing and telling me to " learn boxing " when im sat here at 7 in the morning watching boxing.


:lol:
fair enough
it's just crazy that anyone could think Maidana won, ineffective aggression for the most part

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> No it wasn't just you. Weeks was fucking pathetic. Floyd looked at him helplessly at one point and Weeks listens and puts them apart. Seriously, Mayweather needs to fight outside of Vegas. That was some bull ass shit.


So again crying about Weeks...did Maidana not hit Mayweather in the back of the head at least 15 times? Did he try and knee Mayweather? Did he hit Floyd in the balls multiple times intentionally? Did he not try and tackle him out of the ring? How many points did he get taken away? I'll wait...


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> I pray to the boxing gods man!! I don't care if he retires next fight just make this miracle:


This is actually looking competitive now...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> So again crying about Weeks...did Maidana not hit Mayweather in the back of the head at least 15 times? Did he try and knee Mayweather? Did he hit Floyd in the balls multiple times intentionally? Did he not try and tackle him out of the ring? How many points did he get taken away? I'll wait...


Did Floyd not elbow Maidana to the face 20 times? Did Floyd not initiate a shit-ton of clinches? I'll wait for you to boxrec it...


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Did Floyd not elbow Maidana to the face 20 times? Did Floyd not initiate a shit-ton of clinches? I'll wait for you to boxrec it...


Yaaaaaawwwwwwnnnn...exactly, I rest my case.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Hook! said:


> :lol:
> fair enough
> it's just crazy that anyone could think Maidana won, ineffective aggression for the most part
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe i got over-excited with the sight of Mayweather getting a kicking for the first time in years then. I'll take the scoring thing on the chin, i didnt sit there with a pen and paper, i never do, particulary at 5 in the mornin, i just go off instinct, and Floyd strayed very close to getting beat there.

And for all the ineffective aggression there was plenty of effective aggression.


----------



## el mosquito (May 30, 2013)

Hook! said:


> and Maidana rabbit punched all night
> swings and roundabouts
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


don't talk about shit like that. we all know floyd is one of the dirtiest fighters out there and he gets away with all his rough house tactics. he shoves his elbow and forearm down his opponent's neck then smacks them on the face. Maidana was only fighting fire with fire


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Hook! said:


> :lol:
> fair enough
> it's just crazy that anyone could think Maidana won, ineffective aggression for the most part
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think his aggression was very effective he maneuvered Floyd to the ropes with ease at the beginning and shook him up with hard punishing shots, the jab was setting up a lot too. His aggression allowed him to be the ring general in the early parts.

As the fight went on the aggression became less effective as Mayweather had more success with counters and Maidana slowed down.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Garcia said he was not happy with the gloves they wore, too much padding ha, the irony.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Yaaaaaawwwwwwnnnn...exactly, I rest my case.


Don't go to sleep, dude. Boxrec your answer first. Don't leave me hanging, bro.


----------



## BadJuju83 (Jul 24, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> That's a fight I'd like to see mate, but Khan couldn't make 140 if he wanted now,and I think Broner knows he's best staying at 140 for now.


Aye i think Broner let the side down a bit the night. If he'd blown Molina away and got a fight in around Aug/Sep against a name, maybe a title,I think that would have been the excuse too make a Khan/Broner fight in Dec, with the winner getting Floyd next May.

Fuck knows what's gonna happen now after Broner and Maidana's respective performances. Spanners meeting works everywhere bud.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

TFG said:


> 9-3 Mayweather, not really a close fight. 8-4 at the very best.
> 
> Too many people fell for the ineffective aggression tonight.


This. Can you blame them? Any success against Floyd gets exaggerated simply because he's always comfortable fighting at his own pace, but whenever he does fights fighters who can effectively cutting off the ring and using roughhousing tactics, he won't able to fight at the tempo and level of comfort that he normal does. Castillo, Hatton, Cotto, Maidana. All of those guys knew how to cut off the ring effectively and 3 out of 4 of them used roughhousing tactics.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

There were times that Floyd made the same mistakes that Broner did and Atlas just pointed it out too. He should've jab his way in more at times instead of just baiting Maidana and letting him get off first.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Doc said:


> Khan looking good man @SJS20 liking his speed and power @ 147... hating the clinching though/


Agree buddy, but he needs to clinch because he can't really fight worth a damn on the inside.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

Floyd is definitely slipping. I understand his reason for not liking to use a regular stiff scoring jab when he's fighting a southpaw, but a stiff scoring jab works great against orthodox fighters and he should've used it more tonight, and i bet his dad wasn't happy because he's always telling Floyd to use his jab more as a set up for his power punch, but Floyd tends to have lazy moments where he just wait for too long without using the jab and that's how fighters tends to have their moments of beating him to the punch.


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Agree buddy, but he needs to clinch because he can't really fight worth a damn on the inside.


that was a nice short right hand though. I thought he looked alright inside when he didn't clinch its just that he's gotta protect that chin at all costs


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Paulie going in hard


What was Paulie saying?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

8-4 Mayweather


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

church11 said:


> What was Paulie saying?


Brian Kenny's scores were more inclined to the judges and Paulie said that he had the excuse of at least being a fair distance from the ring but the judges can't even say that.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Flomos doing the best they can to convince people this was an easy win for Floyd... Maidana kicked his ass.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

114-114

Need to watch again to make a better judgement, and will enjoy watching it again too! Fight was fuckin' badass! :good


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Medicine said:


> Flomos doing the best they can to convince people this was an easy win for Floyd... Maidana kicked his ass.


nobody said it was easy. It was Floyd's toughest fight since Castillo, but he clearly won


----------



## el mosquito (May 30, 2013)

gave it a draw the first time. I rewatched and scored it for maidana. Maidana swept the first five rounds


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

el mosquito said:


> gave it a draw the first time. I rewatched and scored it for maidana. Maidana swept the first five rounds


:rofl


----------



## el mosquito (May 30, 2013)

Hook! said:


> :rofl


lmao at your trolling, you scored the first five rounds 4-1 for floyd. atrocious! floyd wins in your card although he is clearly getting sonned


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

el mosquito said:


> lmao at your trolling, you scored the first five rounds 4-1 for floyd. atrocious! floyd wins in your card although he is clearly getting sonned


on reflection he probably won 8-4

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Floyd was in there to knock Chino out, that was the gameplan and he actually tried it. That's why he abandoned the jab, he was leading with hard left hooks and actually planting his feet and throwing combinations. It was nice to see in some parts of the fight but that's the reason it seemed close, the usual activity with the jab wasn't there.

Floyd's body punching was incredibly good though.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> nobody said it was easy. It was Floyd's toughest fight since Castillo, but he clearly won


Yes.
I gave Maidana 3-4 rounds. Guys who scored this fight a draw or even for Maidana clearly dont use the official scoring criteria.


----------



## Tarman (Jun 16, 2012)

116-112 Floyd here, he clearly won at least 7 rds. Maidana put in a great effort but just not enough. The indignation re the scoring and the rematch talk was a bit baffling really. 

It would be interesting to see what happens if Maidana lands a few of those rights with his mx gloves if they do do it again.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Hook! said:


> :rofl


Maidana clearly won the fight. Draw at worst. Floyd got his ass handed to him.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

still getting my head past tyson tonight. he has to be trollin


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

It's pretty funny. All the Flomos on here scored Pac-Bradley a draw and some even had Bradley winning, That fight was no where near as close as Floyd Maidana was yet you all have Floyd winning by 8 or 9 rounds. SMH. Do all the damage control you want...Maidana whooped his ass...and your boy Borners ass also bwhahahahha


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> still getting my head past tyson tonight. he has to be trollin


He looks medicated to shit.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Casual fans :verysad !


What?! 


browsing said:


> Dear God, I'm going to miss all the fights tonight for I have work to do.
> Please God, don't let me find out the outcome before I actually get to watch the replays.
> Oh God, especially, not the Mayweather fight.
> God help me.* This is the first time Ive missed the Mayweather Card in four years. *Help me God, You're the best of helpers.
> ...





browsing said:


> Mayweather is going to have his best most masterful fight ever tonight. We will see the best of him and this fight will show his sheer boxing mastery.
> 
> Maidana's mantra in camp was '_Hes going to have to kill me. Mayweather is going to have to kill me._'
> 
> ...


I was right.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> :cheers
> Keep in mind that it's not a stream, you'll have to download the entire fight before watching. But you should be 100% safe in terms of spoilers.


Thank you so much man. You really helped me out here. 
What a great fight.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Despite the fact it was an exciting fight, when the 12th round came around I knew Maidana lost.

Anyone else thought Floyd looked bored?


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

I know I'm all late but, boy oh boy, Maidana was rabbit punching so hard early on it was hilarious.

Maidana was playing WHACK A MOLE on Mayweather's head for like the first five rounds. :lol:


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

Just seen the fight, had it 116-113 Mayweather. Good fight though, definitely his closest fight since Castillo.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

browsing said:


> Thank you so much man. You really helped me out here.
> What a great fight.


Cheers man, glad i could help!

Yup, hell of a fight.


----------

